# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)



## bessiebenny

_*UPDATED JUNE 21*_
- Have put up a partially complete review of RC-A3 with runtime results!
- I've started mentioning some alternative lights to reduce headaches. =)
- Flashlights at a glance chart has been updated for two recent lights.
_*UPDATED JUNE 16*_
- I have changed RC-I3 to 6 stars due to its price and versatility.
- I have yet to update the chart yet though. Will do soon. =)
- Jerry @ KD advised he has shipped the three 18650 flashlights!

*[FYI]*
- New thread created for discontinued, non-high performance, 3 star or less rated lights!
- This is to reduce the bandwidth used on this main thread and reduce confusion.
- I will update the CHART so that you can tell which light is in which thread later on.

*[Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup]*

Part 1 and Part 2 and Part 3 and now it's Part 4!
(Note - Entire main post is carried over each time = Reviews)
(But older threads have some excellent discussions and info still)

_*Thanks to all who contributed to make this thread as big as it is right now. :thumbsup:*_

*[Coming Soon]*

## Lights that are expected to arrive/reviewed within the next 1-6 weeks:
- Eastward YJ-18WF (Still waiting for KD to ship the light!)
- KD Tough Tactic Q5 (Still waiting for KD to ship the light!) 
- Aurora Q5 2-mode 18650 (Still waiting for KD to ship the light!)
- NiteCore SmartPD D10 (Direct exchange for my faulty Fenix T1)

## Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly buy when I have enough funds
- 14V Ultrafire WF-502C 3RCR123A Xenon (bang for buck 9v+ xenon output!) 
*-* SmartFire GT-B5 (Looks like a great WF-606A and RC-N3 alternative)
- Tiablo MA1 (It's now under $30 and should be of excellent quality)

*[help~!] [help~!] [help~!]*

I am constantly running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* or *$8* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away a 37/44 cents respectively per donation which sorta sux.)

All new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any ) 
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

You may instead opt to use my referral id at DX. It doesn't cost you anything which is the best part. =)
To use my id, just add ~r.29749062 directly to the end of any product url address. (without "" of course)
Every ~$1300 spent using my referral id, I get $10. Not a lot but better than nothing I guess. =P

*Donations received in 2008 (most recent first):* 
RafS, ScottM, SteveZ, Rizky ,WarriorZ, kostas, yekimak, JoeBob, smootik, RepoUK < JUNE stinky, Wolf359, alohaluau, johnnyngo, OCDGearhead, Wagen < MAY Wolf359, Centropolis, amdaxiom, t3h, Deks, SPRocketman, Flash25296, Fabio, tip61 < APRIL Wolf359, dudu84, marcus, Pokerstud, wmissen, RecycledElectron, qtaco, fizzy, briiansd, meuge, SportyBen, Raymond < MARCH Schierle, HenryL, Andres(ocau), baconheist, Dougmeister, linterno, anarchocap, saedwards, docian37, violatorjf, MikeSalt, Debbie, Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude < FEBRUARY

So far, donations received allowed me to get:
- Digitech QM1538 Datalogging DMM ($50)
- Ultrafire C3 Cree 5-mode ($20)
- Romisen Cree RC-N3 ($17)
- Eastward YJ-XAQ5 ($27)
- Romisen RC-I3 ($16)
- KD Buckle V4 Cree Q5 ($22)
- Batteries ($20+)
- Aurora DX Buckle R2 ($15)

_*[FYI]* _

_- GITD silicone tailcap I mention throughout are all DX sku 5714 unless stated otherwise. (Orange ones are not GITD but are same size)_
_- Measurements are using my own DMM and Light Meter in near-identical controlled conditions. (Still assume around plus or minus 10% error)_
_Throw_ = Firing the center of the hotspot directly at the sensor from 1m away using fully charged batteries. (after initial ~1 minute peak)
_Lightbox_ = My own cardboard box where I fire light in through a hole and measure the lux reading inside after 1 minute. (no direct light)

_*[Output Photos]*_
1. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at a white wall from around 40cm away. (F5.0 1/60sec ISO 400)
2. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at the back corner of my kitchen from around 7m away. (F2.8 1/25 ISO 800)

*[Runtime Graphs]*
Light is shone on to the light meter's sensor from about 1 inch away.
There is a small camera lense in between to collect most of the light.
Current output of the light sensor is measured by my datalogging DMM.
Current output is close to the overal amount of light and not just throw.
So it is relatively comparable with graphs of other lights in my review.
But do take into account that my graphs may have up to 10% of error.

Just an FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.
It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.

*[Batteries]*

Some tips/recommendations for some battery types.

RCR123A
Check out Raymond's comprehensive RCR123A battery test thread.
Hence I recommend KD Protected RCR or the White/Grey Trustfires.

AA/AAA
If you use the lights very often and recharge often, get high capacity ones.
It should at least cost you about $4 for 2 AA or AAA if it's a decent battery.
LSD (Low-Self-Discharge) or Ready batteries are better if you intend it as an emergency light.
Coz it holds around 80% of its charge even after not using it for a whole year.
Use a smart charger whenever possible They are better and easier to use than timed ones.

*[Glossary]*
*OP Reflector* = Orange Peel reflector. Also called a rough / textured reflector. It helps in smoothing out the beam so there's less of ugly rings or black holes / artifacts. But it results in less throw output.
*EDC* = Every Day Carry light. For most people, it means it fits in their desired jeans/jacket/bag pocket and it's their most often used light. For me, it's a small enough light which fits in my jeans pocket. =)
*Forward clicky* - It's a switch which turns on the light when half-pressed while the light is off. So you can simply tap the switch to light it up without needing to press it fully and turn it on permanently. Good for manual flashing signals and quick usage. It's also called a positive clicky. 
*Reverse clicky* - It's the opposite of above. Generally what everyone would think a normal switch would do. You need to full depress the switch to turn on the light permanently. While on, you can do half presses to turn the light off.
*Throw* - The ability to throw the center hotspot a long way. The intensity or the brightness of the center hotspot determines how far it can light up things. Usually, higher the throw value means smaller the hotspot or a less bright spill. So it may not be as useful for short distances. Flashlights that use smooth reflecters generally have more throw than ones with OP reflector.

*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights reviewed may yet be shown below._



 

 

 


 

 


Submitted by MetalZone

*[OUTDOOR SHOTS]*

- It's not the final camera setting nor my final location yet. Just a test.
- Expect my location / distance / exposure / angle to change later on.

Taken from a distance of 25m away. 
Exposure: 5 seconds @ F5.6 ISO100



 

 


...Eastward YJ-XAQ5 ....Dereelight DBS V2 Q5....... .Fenix TK10 Q5



 

 


...Solarforce SF6-R2 .............KD 3xSSC..........Rexlight 2.1 B002 14500

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE] - Split into two parts now!*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Recommended.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but is not bad.*
*★★★ - It's okay but there's nothing that great about it imo.*
*★★ - Not good. Avoid if if you can coz it's not worth it.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?! Total waste of $$$.*

*[HIGH PERFORMANCE / HIGH RATED LIGHTS]* - *Review in this thread*







*[LOW RATED, LOW PERFORMANCE or DISCONTINUED]* - *Link to reviews for below lights **HERE*





*NOTE:* Output values are for the near absolute peak while batteries are fully charged at its highest voltage.
Always check the runtime graph if available as you cannot expect all light to maintain such values for very long.

*[REVIEWS] - Use CTRL-F to quickly find the light you want instead of scrolling.*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Well worth the money.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but not bad at all either.*

fyi - The most recent light I reviewed is at the top.

*★★★★★ Romisen RC-A3 **DX* (Reviewed June 21st 2008)
*Throw: TBA lux *(1 x 3.7v 17670)
*Lightbox: 45 lux *(1 x 3.7v 17670)
*Intro*
- This is Romisen's AA light which has now all been upgraded to a P4 bin Cree.
- It's a nice AA EDC sized flashlight with good build quality and price.
*Build Quality*
- Solid Romisen quality. Bit over 1mm thick aluminium barrel.
- Good threads. No rattle. Mine came slightly lubed.
- Both the light engine pill and reflector is threaded. can be rotated out.
- No threads are glued. So it is mod friendly in that sense.
- Firm press required but easy to press reverse clicky as it sticks out.
- Due to this, it does not tail stand however. It's a black rubber clicky.
- In hand, it feels solid, not cheap, grippy. Three flat sided body.
- Small square shaped knurlings on head/tail. Good quality machining.
- There is a thin non-visible-from-outside o-ring infront of the glass lense.
- Cree LED is thermal paste glued on to the pill. 16mm round base.
- Cree LED was a silver-backed model with 4 wires. (minimum P4 bin)
- Nice and fairly deep textured OP aluminium reflector.
- Unusually thick O-ring on both sides of the battery barrel. Nice.
- One small and round hole in the tail for the lanyard.
- Enough room in the barrel to fit any AA sizes. 
*Light Output*
- Not super bright but still useful output brightness. Nice runtime.
- Smooth blended hotspot with nice and bright spill.
- Has a neutral to cool tint to the beam. No bluish feel still.
- Slight yellow corona around the hotspot but not visible in use.
- No visible donut hole in the centre of hotspot from over 2 inches away.
- As you can see from the graph, it has a initial drop then nice flat output.
*In Use*
- Doesn't get too hot during long extended use. Gets fairly warm.
- Can easily roll off tables as it's just round cylindrical in shape.
- Nothing to really highlight or fault. Nice simple 1 mode AA light. =)
*Final Notes*
- Not as bright as the single mode P4 Ultrafire C3 nor can support 2AA.
- And for around $1 more, you can get a RC-I3 which is far more versatile.
- But RC-A3 still has good runtime and has a solid quality feel to the light.
- So I give it a 5 star rating. Very nice, well priced, good as gifts also.
**Alternative lights in similar category/price**
- Ultrafire C3 1-mode AA/2AA P4. (great runtime, brighter, versatile)
- Romisen RC-I3 (Can use 1 or 2AA as well as 1RCR for extra brightness)
- Romisen RC-H3 (which I haven't yet reviewed but many recommend it)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.6A from 1 x 1.2v AA NiMh





*★★★ Aurora DX Buckle R2 AAA **DX* (Reviewed May 27th 2008)
*Throw: TBA lux *(1 x AAA NiMh)
*Lightbox: TBA lux *(1 x AAA NiMh)
*Intro*
- This is Aurora's small AAA light with a buckle clip and boasts a Cree R2 emitter.
- I received mine but it's faulty. Barely turns on and when it does, it flickers badly. =(
*Build Quality*
- On the outside, it doesn't look that bad at all. Sleek and slim. 
- There is no grippy knurlings on the body. Still, it's not too slippery.
- Thread is deep but very loose. Without the O-ring, it's very shaky.
- When tightened enough to reach the O-ring, it's not too bad however.
- I cannot see any O-ring in-front of the glass lense. So not good in wet.
- O-ring is quite thin. Much thinner than the KD Buckle V4. No spare also.
- Inside the battery tube, there is a spring at the end. Good depth for AAA.
- On the driver side, there is a blob of solder for the positive terminal.
- Buckle that it came with was red in color. Quite a big buckle in size.
- But I wouldn't trust it as it doesn't feel that super durable. =P
- Anodizing is quite good. But it's not HAIII. So it does scratch easily.
- It has a very small and shallow aluminium smooth reflector.
*Light Output*
- Cannot comment too much as it flickers badly if I get it to turn on.
- But 99% of the time, it fails to turn on so can't say anything really. =(
*In Use*
- Due to having no knurlings on the body or the head, it's not that grippy.
- If you have dry fingers, it's very difficult to rotate it. Quite slippery.
- Tail has a pointy nipple so it cannot tail stand.
- It's a single mode twisty.
*Final Notes*
- Unless I get a working one, I can't really give a 100% review.....
- But seeing many other people's comments also, I cannot really recommend this one.
- This review will soon go into the low rating flashlights thread I think.
- Well, I doubt I'll buy another one so take your chances. =)
**Alternative lights in similar category/price**
- Kaidomain.com's Buckle V4 Q5 light. (bit more expensive but worth it)
- Tiablo MA1 (even more expensive at around $28 but still very good)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x AAA NiMh



*★★★★★ Romisen RC-F4 Q5 **ShiningBeam* (Reviewed June 6th 2008)
*Throw: 4300 lux *(1 x 3.7v 17670) *5050 lux *(2RCR) (Both are peak only)
*Lightbox: 120 lux *(1 x 3.7v 17670) *150 lux *(2RCR) (Both are peak only)
*Intro*
- This is ShiningBeam's customized Romisen RC-F4 with Cree Q5 emitter.
- Output is brighter by around 30% over the original RC-F4 at DX/KD etc.
- I have also reviewed the standard Romisen RC-F4 previously.
*Build Quality*
- Build quality wise, it's identical to the current RC-F4 that you can buy elsewhere.
- Switch module is inside it's own aluminium pill. Meaning less contact issues.
- Head is not glued. So you have full access to the emitter and light engine.
- Uses a silver-backed Cree emitter and has a nice deep Alumnium OP reflector.
- The emitter is thermal glued to the pill and the emitter is on a 16mm round base.
- Has "Q5" painted on the side instead of the usual "CREE" sign.
- There is a nice grippy knurlings on the head and on the tail. None on body.
- It does not have HAIII. So expect it to get scratched over time.
- Has O-rings in all the required places. So it should be at worse splash proof.
*Light Output*
- Noticeably brighter than the P4 version with both 2RCR and 17670.
- Has a brighter hotspot and a brighter spill also. Smooth looking output.
- Soft edged due to OP reflector but still clearly brighter round hotspot.
- Output with 17670 is about the same or brighter than original RC-F4 with 2RCR.
- With 2RCR, it's constantly 20-30% brighter than the original RC-F4 with 2RCR.
*In Use*
- Single mode reverse clicky. Easy to press with flat part of the thumb.
- It does not tail stand. It rolls off the table if on an angle or gets momentum.
- It fits the non-protected 17670. A little tight but no problems.
- It fits any RCR batteries I've tried so far. Trustfire/KD/Ultrafire etc.
- Even after 30 minutes on constant power, it does not get hot at all!
- It barely gets warm. So it's great for extended use. 
- Runtime with 2RCR is great. And it has a super flat regulation after the initial 3 minute burst.
- With 17670, it has a direct drive characteristic but has a very long useable runtime of over 3 hours.
*Final Notes*
- Brilliant "cheap" 2RCR light. It's very slim and light. Feels great in hand.
- The original version at $15 is one of best flashlight you can get for $$.
- But this Q5 version is definitely still worth it if you want yours brighter!
- Also, ShiningBeam ships it to you much faster than shops from HK. =)
- I give RC-F4 "Q5" 5 stars overall. Well, 6 star performance still. =P
- But I gave it 5 stars due to it being around $10 more than P4 version all up. (including shipping)
- FYI: Get 6% discount using coupon code "CPFuser" at Shiningbeam! =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.50A from 2 x 3.7v RCR123A
- It pulls 0.52A from 1 x 3.7v 17670 (yes. Not much difference to 2RCR)



 

 

 

 


.............................................................RC-F4 Q5 vs RC-G2 Q5......2 stops lower


*★★★★ Aurora AK-P7 2-mode 18650 **KD* *DX* (Reviewed May 27th 2008)
*Throw: High 9500 lux Low 900 lux *(1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: High 395 lux Low 40 lux *(1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v)
*Intro*
- This is an Ultrafire C8 body-based SSC P7 light that uses 18650.
- The head is identical in size to the Ultrafire WF-500 flashlight.
*Build Quality*
- The fit and finish is of high quality as is the case with Auroras.
- Big and fairly deep aluminium OP reflector. Glass lense.
- Big copper pill to transfer heat quickly to the outer body.
- O-ring in all the required places.Double o-ring on tail thread.
- Seems like it is Type II black anodization. Definitely not HAIII.
*Light Output*
- BRIGHT. Huge hotspot but still throws well also. Bright and wide spill.
- Has a big donut hole when shone close up. But disappears from 30cm.
- Has a neutral-warm tint to the hotspot. Spill is neutral. Very nice overall.
- It can light up a big room as if it's a 75W lightbulb. =P
- The initial output drops very quickly as the temperature goes up.
- So check out my ruintime graph. (output value isn't comparable to other graphs)
*In Use*
- Caution! Gets extremely hot after about 10 minutes of continuous use.
- I don't recommend using this light for over 30 minutes at a time.
- It can tail stand! The clicky is flat enough that it has no issues.
- Two mode reverse clicky with resistor for low. Needs firm pressure.
*Final Notes*
- Light is super bright. Well made feel. But not cheap and gets too hot!
- Review isn't complete yet. Final notes later on.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.95A from 1 x 3.7v 18650



 

 

 




*★★★★ Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5 5-Mode 14500 **DX* (Reviewed May 27th 2008)
*Throw: High 1600** lux Med 650 lux Low** 250 **lux* (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: **High 145 **lux Med 60 lux Low** 23 **lux* (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v)
*Intro*
- This is a Cree Q5 version of the Stainless Steel C3 that has 5 modes.
- Note that this C3 cannot be used with AA. Only works with 14500.
*Build Quality*
- Pretty much identical to the other Stainless Steel C3 model.
- I haven't had time to check internally as my friend took it off me. =P
- Aluminium OP reflector and glass lense. Firm reverse clicky.
- Same as other SS C3 models, it does get scratched/grazed fairly easily.
- But I guess you can buff it out again if you want to. =)
- Battery barrel seems to be longer than 1-mode SS C3.
- So even protected 14500 batteries fit fine and tail cap screws in fully.
*Light Output*
- It's actually very bright as you can see from my lightbox result.
- Well I guess you have to expect it as it uses a Q5 with lithium battery.
- Has a usefully dim low mode. About 20 lumens maybe. 
*In Use*
- It has 5 modes. Med-Low-High-Strobe-SOS. Always turns on next mode.
- So if you were on High mode and turned it off. Need to click 5 times for High again.
- After about a minute of non-use however, it always starts in Med again.
- It does not tail stand and flatter clicky won't make it any better.
- When left on for 10 minutes on High, it's give you a serious hand burn.
- It gets so hot. Even hotter than AK-P7 above. OMG. I burnt my hand.
- So use it less than 5 mins at a time. Or in Winter. Or with gloves. =P
- Runtime seems to be around 50 minutes on High. Graph up soon.
*Final Notes*
- It's a nice looking light with good brightness but only works with 14500.
- It has 5 modes which I don't need but I'm sure many others might like.
- If it didn't get so hot, I would have given it 5 stars but it's just too hot!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 3.7v 14500




 

 

 




*★★★★★★ KD Buckle V4 Cree Q5 AAA **KD* (Reviewed May 16th 2008)
*Throw:* *450* lux (1AAA NiMh - output drops to ~350 lux quickly)
*Lightbox:* *65* lux (1AAA NiMh - output drops to ~58 lux quickly )
*Intro*
- This is the latest made-from-ground-up version of the KD Buckle light.
- It is now version 4 and has a Cree Q5 bin emitter and HAII anodizing.
*Build Quality*
- Whoa. What an improvement from the older KD Buckle light I reviewed.
- Threads are big and smooth. Very big for such small sized light.
- Hence it is a bit loose when "off". But not enough to fall off or anything.
- The light is much thicker than the older version. You can say it's fatter.
- Glass lense with o-ring. Lense is recessed deep to prevent damage.
- Thick o-ring on the body thread also. Comes with a spare O-ring as well.
- It has a gold colored spring on the tail end. Thread was lubed nicely.
- Knurling quality is superb. Smooth yet grippy. No flat sides though.
- Smooth aluminium reflector. Very well centred emitter with no gap.
- It is Type II anodized. It's quite tough but not scratch proof.
- Mine did not come with a buckle. Maybe it's not supposed to?
*Light Output*
- Very wide but well defined hotspot and wide and bright spill. 
- No rings around hotspot. Some halo ring outside of the spill area.
- Mine has a nice and neutral to warm tint light output.
- As per runtime graph, it is failry well regulated until it drops off.
- At the final drop off point, it started blinking. Low batt warning?
- Use NiMh or Lithiums whenever possible for longest runtime/brightness.
*In Use*
- All AAA batteries I have fits in without being tight. No battery rattle.
- It tail stands well on the buckle end. Buckle hole is not too tiny either.
- Body gets quite warm after 5 minutes. But does not get too too "hot".
- Head portion of the threads seem glued. So can't get to light engine.
- Rotated via the middle battery tube. Very easy to twist on and off.
- But the thread is not loose enough to worry about it unscrewing off.
- I've used it as my keychain light and it was quite secure. No worries.
- Very comfortably used via one hand. No need for two hands at all. 
- Vicks nasal Inhaler cap fits tight but perfectly as a light diffuser cap!
*Final Notes*
- Light output beats the older KD Buckle light and it's better made also.
- Well, this is what the KD Buckle V1 should have been. Just superb.
- Best "bright" AAA Cree light you can buy for under $25 right now imo.
- And... You can buy 5 lights for $92 equating to only $18.40 each!
- Here's some more photos by Jerry himself.
- Some say it's too fat or too chunky. It certainly isn't the smallest AAA light.
- But I still don't mind it and it feels very durable so I can't complain.
- But as a keychain light, Fenix E01 is better imo due to longer runtime and smaller size.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AAA



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


................................................................................................... KD V4 - E01...................3.5 stops lower

*★★★★★★ Fenix E01 Nichia GS AAA **LINK* (Reviewed May 11th 2008)
*Throw:* *40* lux (1AAA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *6* lux (1AAA NiMh)
*Intro*
- This is the cheapest and least bright Fenix flashlight currently available.
- Uses a Nichia GS 5mm LED and AAA batteries. Good for 10 lumens max.
*Build Quality*
- Quality is excellent for what it costs. It does not look/feel cheap at all.
- Has HAIII anodization so it should not get scratched by car/home keys.
- The head portion on mine is more grey than olive compared to the body.
- LED is centred perfectly on mine. There is no glass infront of the LED.
- Smooth aluminum reflector is integrated with the head.
- Has a big black O-ring on the head thread. Comes with a spare also.
- Thread is deep and smooth. Easy to rotate the head to power on/off.
- There is a spring on the back end of the battery tube. (Tail side)
- Backend of PCB is exposed and positive end of battery touches directly.
*Light Output*
- Beam is ringy but only visible closeup as light is very weak anyways.
- Has a purple/blue tint to the beam from a distance of 30cm or over.
- It's not that bright really. It's not meant be. Around 10 lumens max.
- It's near exact same brightness as Rexlight 2.1 in low mode with AA.
- It is still bright enough to faintly light up a room when pointed at ceiling.
- It's bright enough to see everything without waking up your baby/partner at night. =)
*In Use*
- All AAA batteries I have fits in without being tight. No battery rattle.
- Head is easy to rotate. While facing it away, totate left to on. Right to off.
- It can tail stand firmly even with the keychain ring attached.
- According to wadef, even after 35 hours, it has useable output.
- Vicks nasal Inhaler cap fits perfectly as a light diffuser cap! 
*Final Notes*
- It's very portable and useful. Available in many fashionable colors.
- It also has very long runtime, is light, small, durable. Great as gifts.
- So I give it 6 stars as it's a Fenix quality light for only $15 shipped!
- Just don't expect it to be bright coz it sure ain't supposed to be. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AAA



 

 

 




 

 

 


....................................................................KD V4 - E01..................3.5 stops lower

*★★★★★★ Romisen RC-I3 CR123A/1AA/2AA/14500 **LINK* (Reviewed MAY 1st 2008)
*Throw:* *400* lux (1AA NiMh) *900* lux (2AA NiMh) *1400* lux (1 x RCR123A / 14500)
*Lightbox:* *25* lux (1AA NiMh) *60 *lux (2AA NiMh) *100 *lux (1 x RCR123A / 14500)
*Intro*
- This is a very versatile light that supports many kinds of batteries.
- In 2AA mode, it feels much like the RC-N3 due to thicher RCR barrel.
- In 1AA/RCR mode, it is has a similar look/size as MTE SSC P4 AA light.
- It is available in black or silver finish.
*Build Quality*
- It came with a yellow Cree with 4 wires. So it's at least a P4.
- Textured aluminium reflector. Glass lense. No defects to note.
- Comes with a side clip which can be removed. It's a very tight clip.
- Easy to press 1-mode reverse clicky. Cannot tail stand. 
- Easy to replace the clicky with GITD or Orange / Blue ones.
- Threads are really sharp and not very big. Lube / wd40 is recommended.
- The extension barrel is very thick and solid. 1AA barrel is much thinner.
- Has spring on the tail switch side but not on the driver side.
- Tail part has a spacer which allows AA to fit and not rattle inside.
- It also allows the RCR to not slide all the way down towards the tail.
*Light Output*
- Beam is clean. No ugliness to it. No donut hole even at close range.
- Tint is neutral. Nice floody hotspot. Good general purpose output.
- In 1AA, the light is quite dim. Maybe good for those who like it dim.
- In 2AA and with lithiums, the light is quite bright. 
- It's like having 3 modes of brightness! 1AA=Low 2AA=Med RCR=High
*In Use*
- In single AA/RCR mode, it is very portable and output is still useful.
- With 1 or 2AA, the light has a nice long flat output runtime.
- With 1RCR, the light is bright but has direct-driven-like output curve. 
- This light is so versatile in battery type! 1AA/2AA/14500/RCR123A.
- Battery is replaced by unscrewing the head and not the tail.
- It does not get hot in any battery configuration. 
*Final Notes*
- I give it 6 stars coz of its super cheap price and superb versatility!
- I reckon you won't find much better in this type for this kind of price!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls TBA from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls TBA from 2 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls TBA from 1 x RCR or 14500.



 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... ......... ......... ............. 1AA.................. ....... 2AA ......... ............. RCR

*★★★★★ **Romisen RC-G2 Cree Q5 AA **ShiningBeam* (Reviewed Apr 16 2008)
*Throw: 1350* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v)
*Lightbox: **50* lux
*Intro*
- MAY UPDATE - Price dropped to $18.75 when used with _CPFuser_ code!
- This is lightbug's factory customised Q5 version of the Romisen RC-G2.
- Externally, it is identical except for the new "Q5" marking on its side.
- As far as I know, the only difference is the Cree emitter used. Now Q5!
*Build Quality*
- Big turbo aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. non-HAII anodizing.
- 1 mode forward-clicky. Has a good quality feel to it. Very easy to press.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree Q5 is on a 16mm round base.
- Thread was a bit dirty. After cleaning and re-lubing, all is good.
- Has O-rings in all the usual places. So it should be at least spash proof.
- Comes with an orange rubber clicky. Can easily change to GITD clicky.
*Light Output*
- Small smooth-edged concentrated hotspot. Great thrower for 1AA light.
- Spill is clean with no rings / artifacts. Tint is neutral. Not bluish at all.
- Now it's a much more well balanced light output as spill is much brighter.
- If you wanted a brighter version without modding it yourself, this is it!
*In Use*
- Even after leaving it on for over 15 minutes, it isn't too hot.
- Has a nice neutral to slightly warm tint. Not white-blue. So it's good.
- It's not the smallest AA light but it feels nice in hand due to the shape.
*Final Notes*
- This is what the stock RC-G2 should have been like. Nice and bright.
- Please check out my original RC-G2 review below also as a comparision.
- I give it 5 stars as it isn't as cheap as original. But still a great AA light!
- FYI: Get 6% discount using coupon code "CPFuser" at Shiningbeam! =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.50A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... ......... ......... ......... ............. ......... RC-G2 vs RC-G2 Q5 ....... 2 stops less exposure

*★★★★★ Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel P4 **LINK* (Reviewed Apr 11th)

*Throw: **800* lux (1 x AA NiMh) *830* lux (2 x AA NiMh) *1150* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Lightbox: **60* lux (1 x AA NiMh) *60* lux (2 x AA NiMh) *89* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Intro*
- This is a 1-mode stainless steel version of the Ultrafire C3 Cree P4.
- First impression was "wow, it's really nice" and "wow, it's really heavy!"
*Build Quality*
- In terms of finish / feel of the new look, it's top notch. Very nice.
- Nicely engraved markings on the head. Looks professional and expensive.
- Easy to press reverse clicky. Switch is in its own pill. Good quality.
- Comes with a black rubber clicky. It looks much better with GITD clicky.
- Barrel is thick. Has good quality threads. Wasn't lubed but it's smooth.
- Glass lense. No O-ring infront of lense! But there is in other places.
- Has a OP aluminium reflector but it's much smoother than most OP's.
*Light Output*
- Brightness is about the same as original 1 mode Ultrafire C3 P4 to start.
- But the brightness drops with AA compare to non-SS C3 P4. Different driver?
- However, the output pattern using 14500 is very similar to original C3 P4.
- The tint is much whiter/cooler now. Old UF C3 P4 has a neutral/warm tint.
- Hotspot is well defined with soft blended edges. Faint yellow halo ring.
- No holes in the hotspot. Spill is very clean and still bright.
*In Use*
- It's heavy. It feels heavier than normal UF C3 with 2AA extension!
- Looks nice but as a pocket sized EDC, it's a bit too heavy for my liking. 
- UF C3 2AA extender fits perfectly. Becomes a two tone body. =P
- Can use both 1AA and 14500 and also the extender so it's quite versatile.
- With my Trustfire protected 14500, it was a bit too long for the tail cap to close fully.
- It gets quite warm but not enough to say it's hot even after 20 minutes.
*Final Notes*
- I give it 5 stars as it's of excellent quality and quite bright / regulated.
- It's a really nice candidate if you need to give someone a present. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.60A from 1 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v
- It pulls 0.45A from 1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v



 

 

 




 

 

 


......... ......... ......... ......... AA NiMh ......... ........... 14500

*★★★★★ Fenix TK10 **LINK* (Reviewed Apr 11th)
*Throw: *_High _*4500* lux _Low_ *TBA* lux(2 x 3.0v CR123A) _High _*4500* lux _Low_ *TBA *lux(2 x 3.6v RCR123A)
*Lightbox: *_High _*195* lux _Low_ *TBA* lux(2 x 3.0v CR123A) _High _*190* lux _Low_ *TBA *lux(2 x 3.6v RCR123A) 
_- This is not a budget light in most people's books that's for sure. =P_
- Build quality is superb. Better than Eastward light below in every way.
- But that is to be expected considering its price. =P
- Olive colored version is very nice to look at. Looks and feels expensive.
- HAIII anodizing is superb. No two tones etc. Very smooth finish.
- Clean round beam with a slightly blended hotspot. Not a full on thrower.
- No holes, rings, artifacts anywhere in the output. Very clean and smooth.
- Due to the OP reflector, the beam is quite soft and floody. I really like!
- Super constant regulated output. Constantly brighter than DBS V2 1S.
- Has 2 modes. High and Low. Low is accesed by turning the front head.
- Loosen the head a bit and it's in Low mode. Tighten it back for High.
- This is great coz you it avoids you having to click multiple times.
- At the same time, it's near impossible to switch modes single handed.
- Textured aluminium reflector and glass lense. Can attach a side clip.
- O-rings all where it's needed. Big thick O-rings also.
- Without the tactical ring, it does roll off table if it gets momentum.
- It comes with a nicely looking gold/copper ring for tactical ring area.
- Has a very easy to press forward-clicky. Does not tail stand.
- The driver side where battery touches has reverse polarity protection.
- Deep but sharp threads. It wasn't lubed when received.
- Gets nice and warm after about 10 minutes. But not what I would call hot.
- Comes with spare orange rubber clicky and 4 CR123A primaries.
- It does not work with 2 x protected Trustfire RCR123A as it's too long!
- But works with protected Ultrafire RCR123A as Ultrafire ones are shorter.
- Due to it being around $90 shipped, I can't say it's superb value. =P
- Still it's a great flashlight. Flashlight itself is 6 stars in quality / performance.
- *MAY24 update*! Runtime graph updated with new KD Protected RCR123As!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.80A from 2 x 3.0v CR123A Primary @ 3.10v each @ High
- It pulls 0.50A from 2 x 3.6v RCR123A @ 4.15v each @ High



 

 










 

 

 

 

 
....... . High ..... ....... ............. Low....... ....... ........ High ..... ....... ........... Low ............. .... TK10 - YJXAQ5 - DBS V2 - Solarforce

*★★★★ Eastward YJ-XAQ5 18650 **KD* / *DX* (Reviewed Apr 9th)
*Throw: *_High_ *9500* lux _Low_ *1800* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: *_High_*195* lux _Low_ *36* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v)
*Intro*
- It's a 2 mode 18650-only light that is very bright and has solid feel.
- It is overall a bit smaller than the DBS V2. Same length as WF-400.
*Build Quality*
- Uses a silver core Cree Q5. Not sure what exact bin code. Neutral tint.
- Textured aluminium reflector. Thick 37mm glass lense. Flat rubber seal.
- 2-mode reverse clicky with resistor. Tail stands though not 100% stable.
- The clicky isn't that easy to press without using the tip of your thumb.
- It uses a standard looking 3 way clicky switch. Feels nice and solid still.
- Nothing seems glued. Cree Q5 is on a star base screwed on to pill.
- Pill easily rotates out. Big copper-like pill. Seems very easily moddable!
- Finish is great. No faults. Perfect square indents on the head. Quality!
- Grade 1 anodizing has a good thick "feel". But it scratches still...
*Light Output*
- Beam is clean. Big and wide bright spill. No distinct artifacts/rings.
- Hotspot is quite tight and well defined. Very bright hotspot. No holes.
- This light can throw. Even if it's an OP reflector. It does a great job.
- I was able to light up building tops in Sydney CBD over 150m away at night!
- Light tint is very good. Not too white. More neutral to warm tint.
- In Low mode, the output is significantly less. But it's not super low.
*In Use*
- Fits protected 2500mAh Trustfire 18650 without any issues. No rattle.
- Gets quite hot after about 15 minutes of use. But it's still bearable.
- Runtime graph is very similar to the DBS V2 graph. Similar output also!
- Comes with a decent man-sized thick round lanyard. One hole in tail.
- In low mode, it runs for over 7 hours of super constant brightness so far.
- More exact low mode runtime will be tested when time allows.
*Final Notes*
- It's an excellent 2-mode 18650 LED torch for this price. But no HAIII.
- I give it 4 stars coz it's extremely bright and well built but not the best.
- Mny report that it gets too hot and possibly killing the emitter coz of it!
- FYI - Eastward YJ-18WD / YJ-18WF has HAIII but is same price!
*UPDATE*
- The Cree emitter is now not as bright as before. Output is halved.
- Pulls same current (~1.5A) from battery still. Just the LED is half-dim.
- Either driver is killing the LED over time or I'm unlucky on the Q5 emitter.
- I've now put in a replacement Q5. All is good again and super bright.
- My Fenix T1 did the exact same thing within 3 days. Bad batch of Q5?
- Wolf359 also reported the "dimming" effect. Seems to be common???
*RECOMMENDATION*
- For those who are inclined, try improving the heatsinking of the LED.
- By dismounting the star and applying thermal paste on the bottom of it.
- or.. Use it up to ~15 minute bursts at a time. Over an hour is not good.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.50A from 1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v



 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 


....... . High ..... ....... ........... Low

*★★★★★★ Romisen RC-N3 CR123A/2AA **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 27th 2008)
*Throw:* *1100* lux (2 x AA NiMh @ 2.8v) *1900* lux (1 x RCR123A @ 4.2v)
*Lightbox:* *50* lux (2 x AA NiMh @ 2.8v) *100* lux (1 x RCR123A @ 4.2v)
- It has a new silver-core Cree emitter with 4 wires = minimum P4-bin.
- Has a glass lense with textured aluminium reflector. Hence less throw.
- Reflector is properly screwed in to the head piece. Can be taken out.
- Brightness is difference for when using RCR or 2AA. RCR is brighter.
- Wide smooth bright spill. Blended soft round hotspot.
- Can see a hole in the centre of the hotspot at 10 inches or closer.
- Light tint is white with a slight feeling of being warmer side. Neutral.
- Feels darn solid. Especially in 2AA form. Feels better than WF-606A imo.
- O-ring in all the right places. One in front of glass lense also.
- Strong-feeling side clip. Can be removed easily by unscrewing head.
- Nothing is glued. All threads are good. Lubing recommended though.
- Forward GITD clicky. Easy to press. Doesn't tail stand in stock form.
- But putting an extra 0-ring inside the switch can make it tail stand.
- Good quality switch module. In its own aluminium pill. Easily taken out.
- In RCR form, it's much smaller than Mini 3W Cree. More like Gree Cree.
- In RCR form, it feels very nice. Expensive. Best feeling single RCR light!
- In 2AA form, it's about the length of the WF-606A with thicker barrel.
- In 2AA form, it does not get hot at all. It stays cool all the way through.
- With 2AA, it gives 3+ hours of full output then "useful" output for another 3 hours!
- With single RCR battery, it seems to run as if it is direct driven but bit longer.
- I give it 6 stars as it's cheap, has 2 forms and is of superb quality!
- But if you want a brighter 2AA light, get the WF-606A (reviewed).
- *NEWS* - You can get the ~50% brighter Q5 version from Shiningbeam!
- I expect the light to have very similar runtimes but just brighter. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.41A from 2 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v each
- It pulls 0.55A from 1 x 3.6v RCR123A @ 4.15v
- It pulls 0.41A from 1 x 3.0v CR123A Primary @ 3.15v



 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 


....... ....... ....... ....... ....... RCR123A .............. 2 x AA Alkaline ......... 2AA after 3.5hrs

*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree P4 5-Mode with Extension **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 12 2008)
*Throw:* _High _*1950* lux _Mid_ *650* lux _Low_ *250* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Throw:* _High_ *520* lux _Mid_ *220* lux _Low_ *90* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Throw:* _High_ *1100* lux _Mid_ *350* lux _Low_ *150* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *160* lux (14500) *47* lux (1AA) *100* lux (2AA)
- Quality is on par with older single Ultrafire C3 P4 models. No faults.
- Much brighter with 2AA/14500 than single-mode Ultrafire C3 models.
- With 2AA, it's as bright as the Ultrafire 606A or brighter overall.
- With 14500, it's super duper bright. Look at the light box result!
- Switch module has its own pill. Made with aluminium. No flickering issue.
- It can sorta tailstand. If you had a flatter clicky, it'll tail stand better.
- Reverse clicky. 5 mode. Med/Low/High/Strobe/SOS. 
- Always turns on at the next mode of what it was last. Lots of clicks!
- Beam is quite clean with no rings or artifacts. 
- This light is suitable for 14500 or 2AA. There are brighter 1AA lights.
- But it does run extremely cool with 1AA. And has useable output still.
- It runs VERY hot when run with 14500 on High. Not for bare hands!
- Look at the runtime graph with 14500. I think heat affected the output.
- For those who needs a good 5-mode 2AA or 14500 light, this may be it.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.03A from 1 x 14500 @ 4.10 (0.34A and 0.12A for Med/Low)
- It pulls 0.60A from 1 x AA NiMh @ 1.35v (0.20A and 0.07A for Med/Low)
- It pulls 0.85A from 2 x AA NiMh @ 2.70v (0.30A and 0.10A for Med/Low)
*◎* *Photos from left to right*
Beam -- High(1AA) -- High(2AA) -- High(14500) 



 

 

 

 



*★★★★★ Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1Stage* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 08 2008)
*Throw:* *18500* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *215 *lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
_- This is not a budget light. Flashlight itself is Amazing. But you pay for it._
- One I have is a Cree Q5 1-mode model. OMG-Off-OMG-Off. =P
- It's a monster thrower. That throw value above is no mistake. Awesome.
- It also is very bright overall. Light box result confirms. Q5 is driven hard!
- Super wide and deep, super smooth aluminium reflector. Just beautiful.
- Super clean beam. Slight corona and faint ring around hotspot. Clean spill. 
- Cool tint to the light. Not really blue but definitely not on the neutral side.
- Build quality is absolutely superb. Strong, lubed, double O-rings etc.
- Comes with a strong clip which is also detachable by unscrewing screws.
- Has a forward GITD clicky. Firm but easy to press. It does not tail stand.
- It's not a flashlight for jean pockets. Head is quite wide. It's heavy also.
- Great runtime and regulation. Lasted ~100 minutes with cheap 18650.
- It does get failry warm. Not too hot to let go though. No complaints.
- I had to use 1/200 shutter speed for beam shot as it was too bright!
- It has 6 star quality and performance. But a tad too expensive for me. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.85A from 1 x Trustfire 18650



 

 

 




 

 

 



*★★★★ Solarforce L2 SF6-R2* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 06 2008)
*Throw:* *4300* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *2600* lux (1RCR) *5000* lux (3RCR)
*Lightbox:* *120 *lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A)
- Single mode light with SF6-R2 Cree R2 bin drop-in.
- Size is very close to WF-400. Quite heavy also. Not EDC-size to me.
- Uses Surefire P60 module drop-in. So very easy to upgrade/change.
- Built like a tank. Nicely milled body. But doesn't feel that expensive.
- It doesn't have HAIII anodizing. Tactical crown head. A weapon!!
- Reverse clicky. Easy to press coz it sticks out. Does not tail stand.
- Perfectly centered LED. Aluminium OP reflector. Drop-in is good quality.
- Nice big threads and big O-rings. Doesn't roll off tables either.
- BIG Issue -> It makes a very audible buzzing sound. A dud? =(
- Bright hotspot. Throws well. Slight yellow ring. Bright spill.
- Can fit any RCR batts fine. 17670 fits fine also. But NOT 18650.
- Have tried with 1 RCR and it's dimmer. Tried with 3 RCR. Bit brighter.
- Gets mildly warm even when on for extended time. Not hot at all.
- You can buy different heads at Kaidomain. (Stainless Steel / Two-tone)
- Very well regulated. Constant brightness all the way for over 90mins
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A
- It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)



 

 

 



*★★★★ **Romisen RC-W4 3 x AAA **DX* (Reviewed Feb 20 2008)
*Throw: *_High_ *2900* lux _Low_ *650* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.4v)
*Throw: *_High _*3500* lux _Low_ *800* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: **135* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh) *150* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500)
- It is a FATTER but a bit shorter version of the RC-F4 in looks. =P
- Three AAA run in series. Seems to be direct driven. (Not 100% yet)
- High and Low modes. Has a 3 way 2-mode reverse clicky with resistor.
- Bright Wide spill. No artifacts. Tight hotspot also. (Similar to Mini 3W Cree)
- Yellow corona/halo around hotspot. (not really visible in use though)
- Works with a single 14500 without any spacer. (It may rattle a bit though)
- I'm sure 18500 will be the PERFECT battery for it with near double the runtime.
- Check the below runtime graph also as brightness does drop down.
- With AAA NiMh, the runtime is good with over an hour of useable output.
- Doesn't tail stand in stock form. Might with flatter clicky if you have one.
- Big and deep textured Aluminum reflector.
- Build quality is still very nice. Feels solid and strong. Doesn't feel cheap.
- Glass lense with O-ring in front. Head comes off. No glue.
- New silver-core Cree! (Probly a P4 still) 16mm round cree base.
- Overall, it's not a bad light at all. Good Romisen quality also.
- If you have lots of AAA batteries, it might be a light for you. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v
- It pulls 0.90A from 3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.4v



 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... Beam ......... .......... High(14500) ............. Low(14500) ............. High(3xAAA) 

*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-G2 Cree P2 AA **DX* *KD* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw: 1250* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **25* lux
- Small smooth-edged concentrated hotspot. Good thrower for AA light.
- Spill is clean with no rings / artifacts. Not very bright though.
- So it's not for those who wants a bright spill. Coz it really is dim.
- But the centre hotspot is very bright still so it can still light up things nicely.
- I wish Romisen updated this light with at least a P4. But it's good even with P2.
- Looks and feels expensive. Very good finish and coating. Excellent!
- Big turbo aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. O-rings throughout.
- Forward-clicky! So it turns on with half-press. Responsive also.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree P2 on 16mm round base.
- Excellent build quality. Feels more like a $25 light. I'm serious.
- For only around $11, it is one of the best AA light to get. Great a a present also.
- It's excellent for DIY'ers trying to make an ultimate throwy EDC AA light.
- FYI - There is a huge thread about this light. Many many followers. =)
- BTW - Now there is a Q5 version of this light at shiningbeam.com
_ I have reviewed the Q5 version up the top so check it out also.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.60A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.



 

 



*★★★★ **WF-400 Cree Q2 18650 **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw:* _High_ *5400* lux , _Low_ *1300* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
*Lightbox:* _High_ *149* lux , _Low_ *35* lux 
- Another switch length longer than Romisen RC-G4. 
- Due to the textured reflector, it doesn't have the tightest hotspot.
- But it still has an awesome throw output while being usefully wide.
- The reflector looks near identical to the RC-G4 but is deeper.
- Bright clean spill also. Overall amount of output is very high.
- 2 mode reverse clicky with a resistor for low mode. 
- It has an identical switch pcb/module/resistor as Mini 3W Cree
- It tail stands with original clicky. Does not with DIY clickies.
- Low mode of this light looks near identical to the RC-G2's output. 
- Build quality is quite good. Dual O-rings on tail. Deep threads.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree Q2 is on a star base. 
- It's an excellent 2 mode thrower that is worth the money imo. 
- If you want a better 2 mode, have a look at the Eastward YJ-XAQ5.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.90A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.7V @ 4.2v 18650 in High.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
- You can ignore the spikes as they are not caused by the WF400 but by me. =P
- Remains on well past the 4th hour. (Not bright enough to be useful though)



 

 



*★★★★★ Romisen RC-G4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650) Gray* *DX* / *Official*
*Throw:* *2500* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *1700* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *75 *lux
- Similar in size to the Superfire Xenon with a slightly wider head. Looks like Ultrafire C2.
- It has a smaller head than Ultrafire C2. Noticeably heavier than RC-F4. Not too big still.
- Hexagonal spill due to crown bezel. Beam is very clean with no dark rings or artifacts.
- Blended-edge hotspot with some yellow corona-ring visible. Small concentrated hotspot.
- Built very strong. Thick walls. Good quality threads. Nothing is glued. Firm reverse clicky.
*- *Glass lense and big Aluminium OP reflector. The reflector is threaded which reflects quality.
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill though.
- Good amount of heatsink fins on the head. Does not get hot at all. 
- Only pulls 0.2A from dual RCR123A batteries. Good runtime of 3.5+ hrs.
- For it's long runtime, good brightness and excellent build quality for under $18, it is a bargain imo.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.20A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V RCR123A on High.
- It pulls 0.23A from 1 x Trustfire 3.7v 18650 on High.



 

 



*★★★★★ Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A DX*
*Throw:* _High_ *3400* lux , _Low_ *800 *lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115 *lux , _Low_ *30* lux 
- Bigger than a Gree Cree. Much chunkier and a bit longer.
- Very bright. It throws well but not as well defined as Gree/RC-F4 due to OP reflector.
- Clean beam and zero artifacts. Wide spill. Nice even brightness for entire spill area.
- *It is direct driven*. There's no regulator driver board. See this post for more info.
- As the brightness drops over time, it isn't as bright as RC-F4 during use. But it is brighter than Gree.
- 2 mode reverse clicky. High - Low - Off. It is easy to press with one hand.
- Low mode is about the brightness of the MTE SSC P4 AA. It's not super duper low low. But OK.
- Build quality is quite good. Spring on both sides of the battery compartment.
- Good well machined threads. Lightly lubed. Well coated everywhere inside and out. 
- Plenty of room for the CR123A battery of any type. Near 2mm thick walls. Feels solid.
- Double big o-rings at the tail thread. O-ring in-front of lense and front thread. 
- Switch module and Driver/LED module can also be easily taken out.
- Cree LED is on a star board. Thermal paste below it. Not glued. Perfect for DIY projects!
- BTW, Switch is a cheap tri-state that can be bought from DX. It cannot handle 1.5A+ current.
- With the reflector taken out, it's not a full candle mode but has a wide single tone, no hotspot output.
- Thin glass lense. It isn't secured so it can fall out if you open the front bezel.
- It can semi-tail stand. The rubber clicky does stick out just enough to not be 100% flat.
- BTW, there is a 5-mode version of this light with a 1-mode clicky + 5 mode driver.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 4.2v
- It pulls 0.80A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 3.8v
*◎* *Brightness over time in stock form *(Using Trustfire 880mAh CR123A)
- It is very similar to graph of Gree Cree below but 10 minutes shorter.



 

 

 



(Third photo is from a Mini3W modded with Cree Q5 bin + 3W regulated driver + 1 x 3.6v RCR123A = 43
00lux @1m & 175lux light box!)

*★★★★ Gree Cree XRE (1 x CR123A)* *LINK* (Reviewed SEP 2007)
*Throw:* *2400* lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A)
*Lightbox:* *90 *lux
- Similar in size to the MTE SSC P4 light. Quite compact. Tactical crown. 
- *It is direct driven.* Very bright well-defined hotspot. Great little thrower. 
- Deep smooth plastic reflector. Slightly ringy and tiny artifacts near the hotspot. 
- Head unscrews off easily to reveal bare LED for candle mode. LED module is easily taken out. 
- Reflector module and front lense is glued to the head. So it's not really possible to change it.
- Does not tail stand. Can swap the clickie to GITD ones. But not much benefit.
- Single mode reverse clickie. Tail clicky is firm but it's still useable in single-hand use easily. 
- It still rolls off the table if the surface is slanted on an angle.
- The body does get warm but doesn't get too hot even after extended use.
MAR 2008 Update
- Bit outdated now. Still a good thrower. But in terms of quality, get RC-N3 or Mini 3W Cree light.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.95A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A @ 4.2v 



 

 



*★★★★ MTE Z-Power SSC P4 KS-3 *(*DX*/*KD*)
*Throw:* _High_ *4000* lux , _Low_ *2300* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115* lux , _Low_ *70* lux (Initial peak is 160 lux but lasts only 2 seconds)
- Biggest in this round up overall. As tall as WF-606A and wide as the DX 7 watt light. 
- Very bright hotspot. It starts off at 5000+ lux but drops off to a more constant 4000 lux within 1 minute.
- Clean white beam with a slight blue tint. No significant rings or artifacts. Spill is very wide and bright also.
- It gets quite hot after around 5 minutes. Similar to Romisen RC-F4. But it's not painful to hold.
- Nothing seems to be glued which is rare for MTE lights. So you can do candle mode with head off.
- 2 mode tail clicky has low and high mode. It is fairly easy to click it single handed. It can also tail stand. 
- It is a reverse clicky and you cannot change mode by soft-press only. (Need to full press off/on)
- Plastic smooth reflector and plastic lense. Double o-rings at head and tail thread. Tough.
- It is bright. But for some reason, I don't like it heaps. But some might. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high.
- Tail clickie shows 8.5 ohm resistence in low mode with my DMM.



 



*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x RCR123A or 1 x 17670**) Gray* *DX* / *KD* / *Official*
*Throw:* *3500* lux (2 x RCR123A) *2900* lux (1 x 17670) 
*Lightbox:* *125* lux (2 x RCR123A) *100* lux (1 x 17670) 
- Similar look to the beam as the Gree. Slightly Ringy in and out side the beam but no artifacts.
- Bright well defined tight hotspot. Well regulated. Constant brightness from the get go till it dies.
- Feels well made. Very clean inside and out. It does not tail stand.
- Works fine with two Trustfire/Ultrafire 3.6v protected CR123A batteries.
- O-ring at front and at tail thread. Smooth aluminium reflector on my sample.
- But everyone else advised that they have received this light with OP reflector instead. (less throw, less ringy)
- Green GITD tailcap is standard. Switch easy to use. Single mode reverse on/off clickie.
- Tail thread is good but a bit sharp. It wasn't lubed. Switch module can be taken out easily.
- Head seems to be glued at the thread. But can be opened with a strap wrench easily.
- (Seems some doesn't come glued. So it can easily be opened by hand. Oh well)
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill.
- The body gets quite warm after 15 minutes of use. But it isn't too too hot.
- Still, you can't get such a decent flashlight for under $15 than this imo. A great buy!
- Ultrafire 1800mAh 17670 battery fits and works perfectly in the RC-F4.
- *UPDATE *- Shining beam now has Q5 version of the RC-F4. It's brighter!
- Seems some have had issues with the switch when used with long RCRs.
- There is a thread about this and here is the fix posted by *04orgZx6r. *
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.6A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.
- According to KD, it will keep near full brightness for 2 hours with a single 17670. (About 75-90 minutes with 2 x RCR123A)
*◎ Experiments*
- I have bypassed the driver board and made this into a direct driven light. (soldering required)
- Now I get 4900 lux @ 1m instead! Pulls just over 1A from a single 17670.



 

 



(Third photo is RC-F4 direct driven via single RCR123A bypassing the built-in regulator board - approx 30% brighter)

*★★★★★ Ultrafire WF-606A 3W Cree (2xAA/1xCR2) DX / KD*
*Throw:* *1750* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh AA)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux
- It's quite bright for a 2 x AA flashlight. Good throw and good amount of spill.
- No artifacts or visible rings. Has a slightly yellow corona around hotspot. Neutral tint overall.
- It can use CR2's but not CR123A batteries. They just don't fit due to tight barrel. 
- Reverse clickie is very easy to press and use with one hand. Does not tail stand.
- Perfect for DIY'ers. Nothing is glued on at the threads. Can expose LED for candle mode.
- Aluminium OP reflector. Well centered LED. Tactical crown shaped head.
- Doesn't get too warm. Very comfortable temperature to hold for long time.
- It doesn't roll off tables too easily. The head is big and has enough flat spots to stop.
- Very goog build quality. Feels very solid and ready for tough times. Feels expensive.
- It is not a small light in terms of length. 4cm longer than RC-F4 above.
- If you want a bright single-mode throwy double-AA light, this is a great light!
- There are alternatives if desired. eg. Romisen Cree RC-N3 (Also reviewed!)
- Rayovac Hybrids apparently fits very tightly. No probs with Eneloops.
- My Powerbase 2500mAh AA do not fit at all. So don't use fat NiMhs. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from two fully charged 1.2v Eneloops NiMh AA's.



 

 



*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree XR-E P4 Single Mode* *LINK1* or *LINK2*
*Throw: **700* lux (1.2v AA NiMh) / *720* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *56* lux
- Small and cute and very well made. Looks good with extension tube also. Feels expensive!
- Bright enough for general use. Bright well defined hot spot. Clean beam. Neutral tint.
- Brightness is identical in both 1 x AA or 2 x AA mode. Slightly brighter with 14500 at beginning. (See graph)
- It will last 4 hours at full brightness with 2 x AA according to selfbuilt's review.
- Glass lense and textured aluminium reflector. LED wasn't well centered with mine but didn't matter.
- Does not tail stand. Tail clickie feels better when replaced with a GIDT rubber piece.
- Nothing seems to be glued. Great for DYI'ers. It does not get hot either.
- Great quality looking / feeling AA light for the money. Excellent as a present.
- You can buy 2 extenders and use 3 x AA NiMhs for super long run time. (same brightness)
- It isn't the brightest AA light, but it's a great AA light that I highly recommend.
UPDATE JAN 30 2008 - There is now a Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 available.
UPDATE MAR 10 2008 - There is now a Stainless Steel version of the P4 model also!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.49A from 2 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
*-* The light is extremely well regulated all the way until battery becomes flat.



 

 

 



*★★★★ MTE 5-Mode 100 Lumens Rebel 1 x AA / 0100 BIN LINK*
*Throw: **850* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *60* lux
- More rounder looking than the MTE SSC P4. Slightly smaller also.
- Bright and large well-defined neutral colored hotspot. Some artifacts in hotspot.
- Also has a bright large spill. No rings or artifacts in the spill area. 
- 5 modes. Has a memory feature. It will turn back on at the last mode used.
- It can tail stand. But original clickie is very hard to press. Worst one here.
- Tail clicke is MUCH better when replaced with GITD rubber piece. (But then it doesn't tail stand)
- Everything seems to be glued on at the threads like most other MTE lights.
- Not a bad multi-mode single AA light at all. There's a newer 20 mode version also.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.70A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ High mode.
- It pulls 1.25A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.95A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Low mode.
*◎ Experiments*
- Do not use 14500 or 2 x AA with this light. LED output turns blue VERY quickly.



 



*★★★★ MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U **LINK*
*Throw:* *500* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh) / *900* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh with custom tube)
*Lightbox:* *55* lux
- Well made-looking body. Thick barrel. Looks like a Fenix. Well centered LED.
- It is fairly bright. But still it is one of the lesser ones in this roundup. (1W-1.5W light)
- There is no well defined hotspot. It is smooth and widely spread. Good for close up work.
- Ultrafire C3 looks a bit brighter in use due to brighter and better defined hotspot. 
- Tail clicky feels much better when replaced with GITD rubber piece.
- It has a plastic smooth reflector. 
(_*DEC 30th07 *_- It now has an Aluminium reflector. Smooth or Textured is luck of draw though)
- Single mode reverse on/off clickie. Mine broke after a month of use. (*DEC 30th07 *- Switch module has been improved now in newer versions)
- Does not tail stand. Head/switch module is glued on at the threads. (*DEC 30th07 *- New one now tail stands!)
*UPDATE *- Please read this post as this light has now been improved by MTE!!
Due to the changes above with the latest batches. Rating have been boosted to 4 stars!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from unloaded-1.3v NiMH AA
- It pulls 1.35A from unloaded-1.6v Alkaline AA
*◎ Experiments*
- Output improves when using 2 AA in series with custom tube but output does show a blue tint.
- Tried wiring up 3.6v CR123A. Brighter than 2 x AA. But within 5 seconds, output turns very BLUE. =(
- Tried 3.0v LiFePo4 14500. Brighter than 2 x AA. But output becomes blue still. Not recommended!!



 



*★★★★ Superfire WF-501B (Xenon - 2 x CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *3850* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
- This is a non-LED XENON bulb light. I just had it and it's cheap so included it in this roundup.
- Not a small EDC sized light. Still fits in my jean pocket as it's slim enough
- Very yellow beam. But EXTREMELY bright. Great throw + floody beam. No rings/artifacts.
- Wide hotspot and spill. Great work light. Easy on the eye during use due to the color.
- But don't expect long running times. Probably 30 minutes max at full brightness.
- Aluminum textured reflector. Easy to press reverse clicky.
- The flashlight itself doesn't look that nice imo. But it's built like a tank.
- If you want a super bright xenon light. This is not bad for only $10!
- But KD sells a newer brighter better looking Ultrafire WF502B for $12. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.34A from 2 x Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v)



 



*★★★★ Pocket 142lm CREE P4 Flashlight (CR123A) KD / DX*
*Throw:* *1100* lux (Gets hot very quickly and it drops to around 900 within 2 minutes)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux (Initial peak is 120 lux)
- Big and bright smooth hotspot. Has a similar look to the Cree Q4 5 mode beam.
- Output is very smooth and clean. No rings or artifacts or dead center spot.
- Very wide spill. Wider spill area than Gree or RC-F4. Great floody output.
- Very small. It's a tiny CR123A EDC. It's about 2/3 the size of Gree Cree.
- *It is direct driven.* Twisty switch. It tail stands. It does have a lanyard hole.
- Tail thread is too short for protected batteries. Thread barely holds.
- Non-protected battery is perfect for it though. So don't use protected.
- When off, the battery rattles a bit. A little foam in the tail module fixes this. (DIY)
- Textured aluminium reflector and glass lense. Spring on driver side. No spring in tail.
- Quality wise, looks claen on outside. Inside is not well anodized. (big patches)
- Can take out the pill from the inside. Just rotate the inner copper ring.
- Don't expect to use it with bare hands for longer than 5 minutes at a time. Gets VERY hot!
- It's pumps out a serious amount of light for its size. But it's not a high quality light.
- Run time should be around 35-40 minutes just like the other direct driven lights. (Mini 3W Cree or Gree)
- FYI - There is a higher quality alternative - Ultrafire 602D HAIII or Romisen RC-C3
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.2A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A









*★★★★ Super Bright Cree Q4 5 mode (CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *1800* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *100* lux
- Similar size to Ultrafire C3 (1AA) Well made feel to it. Quite small.
- Very bright overall output. White tint. (I have the green body model)
- Smooth looking hotspot with smooth spill. No artifacts / rings. 
- No return memory feature. Every time you turn it on, it's the next mode. Annoying!
- Very easy to press reverse tail clickie. It does not tail stand.
- Switch module is of good quality and is not glued at the thread.
- Two O-rings at the tail thread. Textured aluminum reflector. Glass lens.
- Head is glued at the thread. Look inside and it seems it's soldered on.
- It says 12W on the body. Yeah right! Also says USA. Dunno why.
- This light has erratic brightness output over time. Gets very hot also.
- If you want a small multi-mode light with good brightness, it's not bad.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.82A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ High mode.
- It pulls 0.26A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.10A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Low mode.



 

 



*[COMMENTS]*

- Every sample may vary in brightness by up to around 15% or so. 
- So yours could end up being dimmer or brighter than what I have. (But not enough to be distinguishable by eye)
- Also, feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* or a whopping *$8* donation so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

$18.01 KD CREE Q5 Stainless Mini Torch (EDC)










http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4889

interesting runtime claim from KD


----------



## Joshatdot

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



> ## Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly buy when I have enough funds:
> - Romisen RC-A3 (Great budget single AA light that many recommends)



I have a spare RC-A3 I could send...but wowie you're in Aussie. It would not be much to send 1st Class in a padded envelope, maybe $3 USD.

Do you keep all the lights you test, or send them back?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi Joshadot, is shipping really that cheap to Australia? That's not bad!
But for me to send back the RC-A3 to you would cost me around $10. =P
Hence a small donation instead of using it up on postage would be much better alternative. =)

These days, I'm more inclined to buy something with at least a Q2 or better bin Crees.
Maybe we'll wait for lightbug to get one with Q5 like many other Romisen's that he's selling? 

But I'll still get the RC-A3. It's so popular and it looks weird how I haven't even reviewed one yet. =)
I'll order it soon and will review it once I receive it. Hopefully sometime in June. =)

btw. The DX Cree R2 Buckle AAA light has been shipped! Should get it something within next 2 weeks. 

*Wolf359* - That really is an interesting claim. Maybe it runs below 1W? or that's including the moon mode of being barely visible. =P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey what happened to the old thread....lol.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> $18.01 KD CREE Q5 Stainless Mini Torch (EDC)
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4889



very tempting at that price:thinking:, how bright would this be compared to the V4 KD buckle?


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Maybe a Romisen RC-N3 is a nice flaslight for me. 
After all, I haven't bought one in over 2 weeks


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*UPDATE*
- I may be getting the following lights to review sometime soon.
- Kai has kindly offered for me to purchase them at a nice discount. =)

1. KD Tough Tactic Q5
2. Eastward YJ-18WF
3. Aurora Q5 2-mode

- Thanks to everyone's donations and thanks to Kai for making this happen!!
- I hope my review will help those who wanted a nice 2-mode Q5 18650 light. =)

My next purchase after this will target smaller AA lights again. (Such as RC-A3)
Or maybe RC123A lights. Or anything which looks very interesting and compact. =)

*warriorz* - I expect it to be very similar as you can see by the output of the driver as stated there.
So it'll run at about 1W to 1.5W which is similar to KD Buckle V4. But it is more cheaply built it seems.


----------



## GT42NV

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey I have the Romisen RC-A3 you can borrow to review and I'm from sydney too.

IMO its not that good of a light but if you want we can meet up some time and you can borrow it to review and maybe fix up why it keep going dim every time I turn it on after a cold night and I have to twist tail to fix it.

But out of curiosity can I borrow one of your cool torches to play with in return?


----------



## rantanplan

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> *★★★★★ Eastward YJ-XAQ5 18650 *
> 
> [...]
> 
> *UPDATE*
> - The Cree emitter has somehow burnt-in enough that now it's much dimmer!
> - The Cree emitter is far darker yellow than it should be. Output is halved.
> - Pulls same current (~1.5A) from battery still. Just the LED is half-dead.
> - Either driver is killing the LED over time or I'm unlucky on the Q5 emitter.
> - For now, I will assume it's just a very bad luck on the emitter. (Hence not Eastward fault)[...]



Interesting ... that happened to my YJ-XAQ5 18650 too. I may have posted somewhere already, that mine was pulling 2.3A constantly. I let it run for about 2 hours in total, and the Cree is really dim by now. Obviously it has deteriorated rapidly due to high current and/or temperature. From my point of view it IS a fault of Eastward ... and therefore five stars for this light are overrated.

And if it is not enought that this light lasted only about an hour ... KD isn´t responding to my emails about the defect light, so I can´t recommend to buy this light and from the seller KD too.

I´ll maybe dismantle the light and check the emitter current. If it´s close to 2.3A too, a mod with a seoul P7 would be the only way to make this piece of crap working again.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

2.3A is way to much to put through a Q5 to be honest 1.5A is abit much haven't used my YJ-XAQ5 much so i have stuck a freshly charged 18650 in it and turned it on uk time 15.40 lets see if it burns out. really hope my YJ-18WD does not have similar problems

edit:1
ran for 1hr 40 minutes till light dropped off rapidly. installed another fresh 18650 cell and was as bright as ever. bbl to report on that one.

edit:2
about 1 hour 40 minutes again stuck in another cell bright as ever still. 
how many cells worth did it that for the led to burn out ?


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

look at what DX has brought out
 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13500
features an R2 emitter cmopared to KD's Q5 and its cheaper aswell.

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4889


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



GT42NV said:


> Hey I have the Romisen RC-A3 you can borrow to review and I'm from sydney too.
> 
> IMO its not that good of a light but if you want we can meet up some time and you can borrow it to review and maybe fix up why it keep going dim every time I turn it on after a cold night and I have to twist tail to fix it.
> 
> But out of curiosity can I borrow one of your cool torches to play with in return?



The switch in the RC-A3 is held in place by a metal ring. That ring can come loose, when you change batteries (it can turn with the body, when you turn that to replace the batt). There are two small holes in that ring, you put the points of a pair of small pliers to tighten that ring. I've done that once and haven't had any problems since.

The RC-A3 is still my most often used light of all the lights I currently own


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



rantanplan said:


> Interesting ... that happened to my YJ-XAQ5 18650 too. I may have posted somewhere already, that mine was pulling 2.3A constantly. I let it run for about 2 hours in total, and the Cree is really dim by now. Obviously it has deteriorated rapidly due to high current and/or temperature. From my point of view it IS a fault of Eastward ... and therefore five stars for this light are overrated.


 
2.3A at the battery is a bit too much. That may mean around 1.5-1.7A at the emitter. (loss in efficiency, high Vf of Q5 etc) That's a bit too much. I think your driver may have been faulty. My Eastward pulls 1.5A. That's about right for a non-super-efficient driver to be able to drive a Q5 at around 1A. Q5 has a high Vf and so the driver needs more power input to be able to output ~3.7V at 1A to 1.1A to the LED. 

Another example, Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 pulls 1.8A from 18650 to be able to feed 1.2A to the Q5. So my Eastward pulling 1.5A isn't anything weird at all and is considered normal. I have now put in a yellow-backed Q5 emitter in my Eastward XAQ5. It is about 5% less bright than the silver one I had. (probly coz the yellow one is an older Q5 with higher Vf) It's been quite a few days since and still it's as bright as ever.

Also, my Fenix T1 did the exact same thing after only a few days. At least my Eastward lasted over 2 weeks. (so in my personal experience, Fenix is crappier? I'm sure most won't agree. haha.) WadeF also mentioned that he had the same issue with his Fenix P3D. So it seems that recent chinese silver-backed Q5 emitters are not as good as the old yellow-backed ones. Either that or there just was a bad batch of Q5s that ended up in different places. More on this thread that I started about this phenomena.

*Warriors* - that light definitely sounds like a better value!


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

well i seems i am now a member of the dim YJ-XAQ5 club  just changed cells for the 4th time and now the led is much dimmer.



 



while i tested the flashlight i had a desk fan blowing cool air over it to insure that it did not overheat. so why test it in the first place simple i don't want the Bl**dy thing to fail me when i needed it most better now than O&A. replacing the Q5 is an option but is it worth while it has already damaged one why risk another. is sending it back an option i dunno KD have still to reply to a support email of a month ago regarding problems with another flashlight.
does the YJ-18WD have the same problem ? loathed to risk testing it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Wolf359* - that certianly does not look good. Assuming the battery is fully charged, can you have a look at the emitter and see if it's a different color now to the YJ-18WD? Both my Fenix T1 and XAQ5 had a much darker tint to the centre core of the emitter than the ones which wasn't affected. (This is easiest to check if they are all silver-backed Crees) If it's a fresh perfectly-working Cree, it should have a very bright flourescent yellow color to it. 

I believe that most flashlights that gets too hot will have the same issue. I don't think it has to do with amount of current it is feeding but the issue may be with heat. I will try to kill my XAQ5 once more by doing full runtime tests again with my newly replaced "yellow-backed" Cree Q5.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I have to agree as well the RC-A3 is still one of my favorite lights, just wish they would come out with a P4 or better.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

yes the cree led is afew shades darker than the other silverback ones i have. while i ran my tests i had a fan on the flashlight blowing cool air over it and it just felt warm to the touch not hot. i tried 6 different 18650 that where fully charged 2 of which where fresh off the charger


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

One thing I would like to point out is that the Cree is on a star base and then the star base is mounted on the mail pill by 2 screws. So it is easy to unscrew the pill out and then unscrew the 2 screws to see if there is any thermal pastes or good contact. When I took off my original Cree Q5 in the XAQ5, it had a good of thermal pastes in center. But there is a hole right in the centre of the pill. Rest of the surface area of star base had no paste on it. So I think the heat transfer would have been pretty bad. 

When I remounted my new Cree Q5 on star, I put a thin layer of Arctic Silver Ceramique that I had handy. Then I tightened the screws very well so that the base of the star had good contact with the pill. I'm doing run-time tests again with the XAQ5 now. I'll do it a few times and see how I go. =)


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

on the first test the body of the flashlight heated up quickly which is why i cooled it with the desk fan. anyone know what the max amps a Q5 will take safely?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

As long as it's cooled very well, it can handle even 2A. (Need a huge heatsink bolted on bottom with fans/heatpipes etc. Sorta like overclocking a computer CPU. hehe) With no heatsinking, it won't even handle 750mA well and will die or burn like what seems to be happening to the XAQ5's emitter. (and my Fenix T1 also...)

I will change my XAQ5 to reflect these occurrances. And also recommend remounting the Q5 after applying some thermal paste. btw, the pill seems to be anodized or coated with something. I think lapping(sanding) the pill's contact area would improve the heat transfer greatly also. Hmm. This flashlight will reduce down to 4 stars now. And I will put warnings or tips on how to improve the heatsinking.

(Well this is an issue with ANY budget lights that is 3W or higher and not just an isolated issue with XAQ5. I'm sure I can kill my Ultrafire SS C3's Q5 emitter much quicker by just leaving it on as it gets 10times as hot as XAQ5. haha.)

*NEW LIGHT ALERT*
- Here's a new 2AA light which looks very nice and looks to be promising.
*- SmartFire GT-B5* It uses a Cree P4, uses 2AA and claims 100 lumens.
- So it should rival the likes of WF-606A and Romisen RC-N3 in output.
- Build quality looks very nice. Beam shot shows a very tight hotspot.
- I think this is going to be put in my 'next to buy list' now. =)

Also...

- Tiablo MA1 is now $29 at DX! (It used to abe around $50 till now)
- It's a 2-mode twisty Rebel 100 light with excellent regulated output.
- it also has HAIII anodizing so it's very rugged. Nice quality under $30!


----------



## GT42NV

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Raymond said:


> The switch in the RC-A3 is held in place by a metal ring. That ring can come loose, when you change batteries (it can turn with the body, when you turn that to replace the batt). There are two small holes in that ring, you put the points of a pair of small pliers to tighten that ring. I've done that once and haven't had any problems since.
> 
> The RC-A3 is still my most often used light of all the lights I currently own


 
Yeah tried that fixed it for a bit but starts having the problem again.. after a few uses


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi GT42NV :welcome:

Hmmm... I've just ordered the SAIK RC-A3 which should arrive next week, hopefully it doesn't have the same "symptoms" like the one you have, as it is the first time I've heard of it.

Cheers,
Luau
___________________________________
Romisen RC-G2, KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light  
More to come when my budget allows!
*LED the addiction begin!*:shakehead


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



warriorz said:


> look at what DX has brought out
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13500
> features an R2 emitter cmopared to KD's Q5 and its cheaper aswell.
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4889



Looks like a cell squasher.

I'm spoiled by twisties that are not 'cell squashers'. The KD Buckle V1-V3 is a cell squasher. The Fenix E01, the KD Buckle V4 and the Romisen RC-C3 are not. The cell squashers I have rattle and flicker like the ****ens.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Probedude said:


> Looks like a cell squasher.


 
Well, we cannot tell if it is or not as they don't have a photo taken of the inside of the barrel. 
If it has springs and enough clearance for it, it should be fine. No idea until we get one. =P


----------



## Fallingwater

*P7, 2x18650, 2-5 mode, cheap*

As the title says. The only such light on DX is single mode.

I'm unlikely to ever buy one myself since I have no need for monster lumens, but I'm the resident flashlight guru in a forum I frequent, so I need to keep myself informed.


----------



## petemalelis

*$60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

Why is Kaidomain selling what is marketed as a flashlight worth over 100 bucks for $60 dollars?


----------



## jake25

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

providing a link is very helpful for anyone who wants to discuss this

advertising link removed


----------



## BMF

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

They won't be shipped until June 15th and they're not in black, only natural. I hope these are not fake, they're from Kai.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*



BMF said:


> They won't be shipped until June 15th and they're not in black, only natural. I hope these are not fake, they're from Kai.


 
I think that the A9S at KD for $60 is the discontinued olive finish. OK by me, so I got a few.


----------



## BeamJunkie

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Well add another Eastward YJ-XAQ5 to the tombstone. About 2 hours total usage and the emitter is brownish and the output is dim and yellow. I too will take the suggestions and upgrade to a new emitter with some thermal compound and see how it goes. Sending it back seems like a pain and it seems easy to mod, so I'll tinker with it.


----------



## dmz

*Is there anything better than a DX 4068 ssc drop in if I want flood beam for a G2L?*

Is there anything better than a DX 4068 ssc drop in if I want a flood beam for a G2L? I'm looking for some thing around $15-$20.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068

Does DX have any new drop ins?
Does KD have something?


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i am thinking of changing the circuit board in my YJ-XAQ5 as well to one that is 1A or 700mA. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394 for the emitter

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1746 for the circuit board

what do you think ?


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I think you'd be better off with a driver board wih 3 or 4 7135s
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4659
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1886 (stupid amount of boards! I'll buy 2 from you if you buy these  )

I think you'd be disappointed with the output with 2 7135s.


----------



## Sir Lightalot

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*



petemalelis said:


> Why is Kaidomain selling what is marketed as a flashlight worth over 100 bucks for $60 dollars?


Well I'm pretty sure it is fake. There was a couple threads in the general section and someone said that Tiablo never states led bin on the light and the kaidomain one does so you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## tmlwyb

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



BeamJunkie said:


> Well add another Eastward YJ-XAQ5 to the tombstone. About 2 hours total usage and the emitter is brownish and the output is dim and yellow. I too will take the suggestions and upgrade to a new emitter with some thermal compound and see how it goes. Sending it back seems like a pain and it seems easy to mod, so I'll tinker with it.



Damn, I thought about buying it as soon as get some money because I liked everything about this light but now it seems that Eastward YJ-XAQ5 is not practical at all. Big disappointment for me..
Are there any other models of good superbright lights with 2 modes running on 18650 and being under 35$?


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

BB,

I received my KD Tough Q5 Buckle V4 last week. I haven't used it for more than a few minutes, but I'm really happy with it. Its bright, the color of the LED is great, the hot spot is huge for a light this size, and the quality seems to be there with respect to everything else. The light is more spill than throw, and I feel a good balance given what it is.

With respect to comments on the threading, mine are pretty good. Things are a little loose, but nothing that would effect operation, and I wouldn't call it excessive or a problem. The operation is very smooth.

For an AAA light, its big. At this size, I'd rather see it be an AA light and have the extended run-time that comes with that battery. The form factor should be a good bit smaller given the battery its using.

Thanks for your time doing these reviews. They've saved me some decent money and certainly the wife can better tolerate my flashaholic behavior because of it!


----------



## I came to the light...

*Stainless steel AA light?*

I'm looking to buy a stainless steel 1xAA light. 1 mode only, Q5 LED, no PWM, as I want a "battery vampire". The Ultrafire C3 stainless steel is exactly what I want, but the only Q5 version I can find has 5 modes, and uses PWM. 

This fits what I want, but I've never heard of it before. And if that's true about something from DX or KD, probably means it's junk. So... any opinions? http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4529

Ultrafire has received good reviews for their SS AA lights. I could only find a Q2 single mode. Is this a battery vampire? Is there a Q4 or Q5 version of this? http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4140


----------



## MKLight

*Re: Stainless steel AA light?*

What about a Peak?


----------



## Zeige

*Re: Stainless steel AA light?*

The 1st link you posted looks like the C3 from DX, and they usually have some of the same products. You might end up with a 5 mode??? It doesnt say how many mode it is....:thinking:

Buy them both and put the one mode tail on the Q5 and sell the other one?


----------



## Buck

*DX LF3 bin??*

Anyone know what bin SSC is used in the LF3s shipped by DX? sku.12063


----------



## Buck

*DX LF3 bin??*

Anyone know what bin SSC is used in the LF3s shipped by DX? sku.12063


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: DX LF3 bin??*

I think all of the Seoul P4 Liteflux lights use the U bin. The tint and Vf I don't know.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

maybe a little off topic, but i moded my romisen RC-G2 with a Q5(sku 11022) and new driver(sku 7880) from DX. 

they work very well and it throws very far, l'm happy i modded it, well worth the money.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Sorry to hear about the Eastward YJ problem. I chose to go with the YJ-18W-A (or YJ-18WD as it is referenced on the first page.) I can only hope for more luck with it, it came in today. So far I really like it. I would like to post a mini-review of it in the flashlight reviews section, rather than here. Does anyone have any idea why I would be getting a message that says I do not have permission to access this page???


*EDIT* Hmm, dummy me, I just read the FAQ's and came across this:
*Reviews Forum Policy* 
All "reviews" threads are to be posted within their applicable forums. If administrators or moderators wish to have them published in the Reviews forum, they will move them there. If the reviewer, when posting, wishes to request inclusion in the Reviews forum, they may attach a notice as the first line in their post such as "for submission in the Reviews forum". Alternatively, they can omit such a first line, and simply PM a moderator or administrator asking that it be considered.

Well, I guess I should have read the rules FIRST, huh?

Here is a link to my review, sorry no beam shots as of yet.


----------



## VegasF6

*EastwardYJ YJ-18W-A review*

I just received this light today, DX sku 12808. As far as I know, no one else has posted any sort of review yet. 

As I am sure many of you are aware, the EYJ YJ-XAQ5 has been called a "best buy" of sorts, but later they seem to be popping emitters. So, hopefully the long term will be better with this one.

The YJ-18Wa claims to be HA-III annodized, while I can't fully verify this, I can tell you it has a very nice finish. It is a flat black, with a slight textured feel to it, and just seems very thick. To my eyes, it is a perfectly matched finish throughout. 

I can also confirm the glass lens and OP aluminum reflector. It seems to be slightly less textured than my MTE P7 and my KD MOP reflector in my ROP. I would call it more of a LOP. 

As for the body, the measurements are availible on DX website, but I can quickly tell you it is 1/2" or so shorter than the MTE P7, the head is nearly identical in shape, and diameter. The knurling feels very nice, pretty deep. 

The weight is more than I expected, this light feels very heavy duty. The walls measure 2.53mm's thick at the threads, about a 1/10th of an inch. It will tailstand fine, though there is no cut out for the lanyard. The tail section has what appears to be a brass ring and plunger, hopefully they will stand up to time. I have not disassembled them yet, I am sure a resistor is inside. It is Hi-Lo-Off, reverse clicky of course. There is a nice thick o-ring that seems to seal well. The threads did come with a dab of some white lube on them, but not enough. The threads are annodized, and while they go together easily, there is quite a bit of wobble before engaging the o-ring, so I would say they are too undersized.

The head end contains a fixed metal button that resembles a small plunger, but doesn't move. Beyond that the back of the circuit board is in plain sight, a little different than I am used to. I didn't test it with a flat top cell, but I am sure it would work fine. The top threads fit well, with a thin o-ring. The glass lens is simply held in place by pressure. It doesn't rattle, but will fall right out if you remove the bezel. I am unable to remove the head, it is strongly glued in place.

However, the pill, or light engine itself will screw right out of the top for easy access. The Q5 is on a white star board with no markings. Is it held in place by two screws, one of them goes to a ground ring. After removing them, I found the star mounted in place by the smallest amount of glue like heat sink compound, about the size of a grain of rice. I need to find something to put that back on with, so there goes the beam shots for now. I have Arctic Alumina, but I don't want to use anything that permanent! Perhaps standard Arctic Silver would be the best choice. I think I will put it on the threads as well. 

The light pulls 1.15-1.20 amps from a freshly charged UF 18650. With driver efficiency an unknown, I guess I can safely say it is slightly less than an amp at the emitter. 

I don't have any really premium lights to compare it with, but I will do my best.

The output is rather cool, somewhat blue, but not totally unpleasant. Perhaps a WC tint? There is an intense hotspot, followed by a somewhat bright aura. If I had to compare it with a light I already have, it would be closest to the stock mag reflector in my 3D Q5 with AMC7155x3, but no sign of a hole at all.

My Fenix P3D-Q5, the above mag, and my RC-G4 Q5 from shiningbeam all put out close to the same amount of light to the naked eye, just different shape and color. The P3D has the smoothest beam, followed by the RC-G4, then the YJ. The P3D and the RC-G4 have what seems to me to be a slightly green tint, as opposed to the blue of the Eastward. On a ceiling bounce test, I would call the 3 of them identical (again, other than color.)
My MTE P7 of course wiped the floor with them all for pure lumen output, but that is hardly fair, is it. I forgot to check low modes, but if I recall, the EYJ on low seemed as bright as my P3D on high (not turbo), perhaps between high and medium. 

I wish I had a deerelight to compare, but I have a feeling it would wipe up the EYJ. When I figure out what to heatsink this thing with, I will attempt some outdoor beam shots. I expect the order for throw to be Mag, EYJ, RC-G4, Fenix P3D. 

For now at least, I think I can safely say this is a very nice light for $31.


----------



## GT42NV

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



warriorz said:


> maybe a little off topic, but i moded my romisen RC-G2 with a Q5(sku 11022) and new driver(sku 7880) from DX.
> 
> they work very well and it throws very far, l'm happy i modded it, well worth the money.


 
Can you or anyone else comment on the home modded RC-G2 VS the from you can get from shinning beam?

I received mine from shinning beam yesterday and man is it a thrower!!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*GT42NV* - Modded RC-G2 with different driver + Q5 will be much brighter than the one from ShiningBeam. (near double)
But you will get less runtime and it might get much hotter quicker if used for extended periods.

*BTW*
- I've received the RC-F4 Q5 from ShiningBeam.
- My gosh it's bright. Noticeably brighter than RC-F4 original P4.
- It came with a silver-backed Cree Q5. Nice neutral beam tint.
- I hope to put up the review soon.
- I have three 2-mode 18650 Q5 lights coming my way from KD.
- Thank you to all who donated to make this happen so quick and thank you to Jerry @ KD for giving me a discount!
- My next light will most likely be AA/AAA based so that my reviews can cater for everyone. =)


----------



## jabe1

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

have you had a look at dx sku # 13268?, looks like a thrower, and the price is fantastic... if it is what it says.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*



Sir Lightalot said:


> Well I'm pretty sure it is fake. There was a couple threads in the general section and someone said that Tiablo never states led bin on the light and the kaidomain one does so you can draw your own conclusions.



Hi Sir Lightalot,

Looks like DX is also selling the Tiablo A9 now:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13508

They also specify the led bin: Cree 7090 XR-E LED Emitter WC Q5 LED.

Dunno what's going on?:thinking:


----------



## pbs357

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*



Sir Lightalot said:


> Well I'm pretty sure it is fake. There was a couple threads in the general section and someone said that Tiablo never states led bin on the light and the kaidomain one does so you can draw your own conclusions.


 
Tiablo states WC bin in the Manufacturer's forum: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168357

Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## FsTop

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I've got a KD Buckle, and it works well enough for the price, but it is HUGE for a AAA light. The tube is fat enough that it should easily hold a AA battery.

Seriously pointless to use a AAA in a light this size - it could have had almost double the runtime if they would bore the inside of the tube larger and fit a AA cell.


----------



## Sir Lightalot

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hmmm didn't see that, looks like they are real. Pretty darn cheap price too. Like half price...very tempting.


----------



## w143

*People's Cree Q2 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Holster (3*AAA)*

Does anyone has this item? DX sku# 13442. If yes, can you provide some reviews?

Seems like a good deal for 150-lumen flashlight under 10 bucks.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: People's Cree Q2 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Holster (3*AAA)*

It's a 3AAA direct driven light.

It won't stay at 150 lumen(probably 100 lumen out the front) for long.

Quality should be similar to most other lower priced 3AAA lights like this one.

I'd recommend saving up your money or paying a bit more.


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

My brand new Eastward YJ-XAQ5 18650 seems to not work at all...  I haven't received my 18650 charger yet, but the new AW 18650 battery I have seems to have 80% charge according to ZTS. No light at all.

Does anyone have a clue about what to check? The + polarity should be on the clicky right (!?).

I'm pretty sure sending it back to DX is a waste of time&money, but beeing my only 18650 light it has gotten pretty expensive already (batteries, chargers etc). Hopefully Fenix will get a 18650 light out soon...

Anyway - my gut feeling is that this isn't the best product, and since I bought it due to the 5 star rating I feel a bit dumb that I didn't wait for more reviews...  A reduction to maybe 4 stars could be appropriate (IMHO) given all the negative feedback here about this light lately... Since the TK10 is now $59 at DX it should get 6 stars instead


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Just want you to know that i have sent a couple of lights back to them that werent working at all and they refund you the shipping costs.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Flintstone have a look at the WF-400 3W Cree Q2 LED Flashlight (18650) $23.00 they are pretty good i like them so much i bought 4. 

+ polarity should be towards the led end of the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 btw.

[Advertising link removed by moderator] WTF

does KD refund the return postage costs ?

Tiablo A9 2-Mode Cree LED Flashlight (2.7V~10V) $54.99 on DX takes 18650 cells


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



GT42NV said:


> Can you or anyone else comment on the home modded RC-G2 VS the from you can get from shinning beam?




Just to expand a little on benny's comments. Most of the other drivers you could use would push a lot more current through the Q5 than the stock driver. That would give you even more light, like benny said, at the cost of runtime and possible heat issues. Driver efficiency versus the stock driver could modify that runtime a little plus or minus and affect heat produced by the driver, versus the stock one. Also remember that as you drive an LED towards it's maximum current it produces less light per watt - so twice the power won't get you twice the light. The stock driver is already pretty demanding on alkalines, the upgrades would probably not be a good idea if you ever wanted to count on an alkaline as a backup.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I am not quite sure I understand the changes taking place in the forum rules. Apparently there is no more linking to any retail sights allowed? But if the sale takes place in either the marketplace, or the B/S/T forum it is allowed? And what is the rule on reviews now? I posted a review of my EYJ light as can be seen above. At first, I thought it was logical to post in the "review" section, but nope. So, the rules state to put it in the category of what you are reviewing, so I put it in LED flashlights. As can be seen, it was "pruned" and added to this thread. I am not quite sure, as I am obviously not the originator of this thread, nor is it even one of the flashlights mentioned in this thread, other than it could be an alternative. By that logic, any review of the deerelight used as comparison here should only belong in this thread as well. 

Is it likely that my review was moved here because any light sold by the two popular importers from Hong Kong now belong only in this thread? I love this forum and spend a TON of time here. I had hoped that my experience with the particular light would be of benefit to others considering purchasing it. I certainly wish to abide by the rules, I wonder what flashlight I may buy would be appropriate to post a review of.

Bennie, thanks again for all your hard work by the way!


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alfreddajero said:


> Just want you to know that i have sent a couple of lights back to them that werent working at all and they refund you the shipping costs.



Ditto here, my UF 602C Q5 5 mode. I prepared the package, scanned the package with the label on it and sent it to them. The next day they placed a new order for me for a replacement AND gave me a paypal refund for my shipping costs of the return.

That said, I WISH they would refund me my $$ for the Romisen R-1A01 that they discontinued. It's been way overdue from when they said I'd be getting refund and now they're not answering.


I'm REALLY liking my RC-M4 with 2 qty RCR123A's and the R2 dropin. Anyone know if this is sold anywhere with the Q5 or R2 already installed for near the same price? I'd like to give them as gifts but don't like the idea of buying the light for $17 only to replace the pill with an R2 version like I did for mine.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*VegasF6* - That is really weird. No idea why that would be added to this thread either.
Well, they do want "reviews" to be much more professional-like for it to be moved into reviews forum it seems.
Anyways, thank you for that insight into the Eastward light you got.
I'll be getting one also so I hope it turns out better than my XAQ5.....

*SOME UPDATES*
- I have received the Aurora Buckle AAA R2 light from DX. (Shiningbeam sells them also)
- It looks and feels much better than the photos. It's quite slim compared to KD Buckle V4. Same length however.
- But KD Buckle V4 feels just so much better made and it is. (Well, hence the price difference I guess)
- Turning it on is a matter of luck with my sample. It does not turn on most of the time. Tail portion contact seems bad.
- Inside the negative end of the barrel, there is a spring. Enough room to move. So it's not a driver crusher.
- It's much less brighter than the KD Buckle V4. About 2/3 at best? Should have better runtime then.
- btw, mine has a yellow-backed Cree. Can't say if it's R2 or not. =P
- Threads do not feel as smooth as KD V4 Buckle and there's more resistence at the power on/off portion.
- The reflector is smaller and shallower than KD V4 Buckle's one. But output shape seems to be very similar.

Anyways.. Right now, I can't get it to turn on whatsoever!! Not good....
Once I can get it working again, I will properly review the thing. =P


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Benny, just curious, it doesn't sound like any of the parts are interchangeable between the Aurora and the Tough Buckle, are they? I finally broke down and ordered the Aurora last night, along with a Tiablo A9. I suppose I should have waited just a bit longer. Well, I suppose for that price at least I will have picked up a spare R2. How is the emitter mounted, is it just a bare emitter or is it on some tiny round PCB?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*VegasF6* - I haven't got around to taking it apart yet. Hoping to get it working somehow as is first. =)
I expect it to be on a tiny round or square type base. 
Nothing is interchangeable. Also, Aurora R2 doesn't have o-ring infront of lense.
It also has much thinner o-ring on the main thread unlike the fat one on KD V4 Buckle.

Takebeat has done a quality assessment and gave it scores for variety of AAA lights. 

http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/2008/06/02/3557169

As you can see, KD Buckle V4 got the highest ranking overall while DX R2 ranked 9th. 
(Keep in mind that this is his own oppinion-based assessment but it's still notable nonetheless)


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

l'm thinking of buying a fenix E01 but am not 100% sure about it.

i have the KD v4 buckle on my keys now and its getting scratched around the edges, changing batteries every week is getting annoying aswell.

how bad is the blue/purpleish tint on the E01? is it bright enough for everyday use?

thanks

EDIT: shouldnt stay up this late, but i bought the fenix E01 in a blue finish on impulse

hopefully i like it, might replace my kd buckle if its nice.

fixed typos


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

The Fenix TK10 in black is back up to $79! Ouch! 
Lets hope they still ship the ones sold at $59...


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

To bad about the TK10 - I was planing on ordering, but I have to many black lights and wanted to get the olive one  Now they made it easy - I'll only have to convince DX not to send it EMS... 

Btw: Anyone have any idea yet about that Tiablo A9 light on DX is fake?


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Probedude said:


> I'm REALLY liking my RC-M4 with 2 qty RCR123A's and the R2 dropin. Anyone know if this is sold anywhere with the Q5 or R2 already installed for near the same price? I'd like to give them as gifts but don't like the idea of buying the light for $17 only to replace the pill with an R2 version like I did for mine.




I have a RC-M4 too and replaced the pill with a R2 pill, because the original one didn't work anymore. I have seen some measurements in the flashlight electronics section that showed that with an 18650 batt, the R2 pill is really underdriven. So I think that a RC-M4 with the original pill is brighter on an 18650 than with the R2 pill. This isn't the case with 2 RCR123's, then the R2 pill is brighter.

If you give them away as gifts, I wouldn't worry too much about the difference between the original and an R2 pill, I don't think the recipient would notice.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Raymond said:


> Maybe a Romisen RC-N3 is a nice flaslight for me.
> After all, I haven't bought one in over 2 weeks



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2166015&postcount=67

I've decided on the P2D, a nice 1xr123 light (I hope). After all, I have to put all those rechargeable batteries that I've collected over the past few weeks to some use


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I've sent my Fenix T1 back and hopeing I'll get a replacement shipped to be before the end of this month. =P

btw, My DX R2 Cree Buckle light isn't working. When it works, it flickers really badly. 
I think it's the driver side as it flickers even when using a direct wire connection.
Anyways. It's not the worst for such price but I don't like it.
Body is too smooth so it's difficult to twist the head to turn it on/off.
It cannot tailstand either which the KD Buckle V4 can. (I like tail standing lights)
KD Buckle V4 might be fatter but that doesn't bother me coz it's same length still.

Thanks for the heads up on TK10 pricing at DX. Seems they made a mistake? (or some marketing strategy. =P)
My next light purchase might be the SmartFire GT-B5 as I want to find a nice 2AA light again.

I will get around to reviewing the RC-F4 Q5 and DX Buckle R2 hopefully this weekend.
(I don't think i'll be able to get any output results from the DX Buckle R2 though)


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Jay,
I think you are so not lucky lately with the lights you ordered.
Out of the 30 R2 I received, only 1 doesn't work. All other 29 working properly without flickering.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Yeah. I think I'm really unlucky these days. It's as if I'm cursed! =P

btw, thank you for the RC-F4 Q5. I've received it and it seems it's in perfect working order. =)
Tried both 17670 and 2RCR and it seems to be near same brightness and has a nice beam/tint. Awesome!


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Sweet, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## tmlwyb

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> Yeah. I think I'm really unlucky these days. It's as if I'm cursed! =P
> 
> btw, thank you for the RC-F4 Q5. I've received it and it seems it's in perfect working order. =)
> Tried both 17670 and 2RCR and it seems to be near same brightness and has a nice beam/tint. Awesome!



bessiebenny, by the way, I wonder which three new 2-modes lights have you ordered. Is Spiderfire C-R8 Cree R2 (sku.13094) one of them?)
It looks very promising for me judging by the takebeat's runtime graph, so will you review it in the nearest future?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*tmlwyb* - I always mention the lights that I've ordered at the top of my main thread. =)

- Eastward YJ-18WF
- KD Tough Tactic Q5 
- Aurora Q5 2-mode 18650 
I did see that graph at takebeat also. Doesn't look bad at all.
I will see if I can get one later on. =)


----------



## tmlwyb

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> *tmlwyb* - I always mention the lights that I've ordered at the top of my main thread. =)
> 
> - Eastward YJ-18WF
> - KD Tough Tactic Q5
> - Aurora Q5 2-mode 18650
> I did see that graph at takebeat also. Doesn't look bad at all.
> I will see if I can get one later on. =)



My bad, hasn't noticed. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Rave17

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I'm following this topic (and the previous one) for more then two months now  It really made me addicted to flashlights sold on DX and I have now 4 RC-G2 already. At this moment I'm most interested in AA-flashlights and I'm very curious about the SAIK RC-A3. So I hope that Bessiebenny wil order it :twothumbs

One last thing: Bessiebenny thanks for starting this topic!


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Rave17 said:


> I'm following this topic (and the previous one) for more then two months now  It really made me addicted to flashlights sold on DX and I have now 4 RC-G2 already. At this moment I'm most interested in AA-flashlights and I'm very curious about the SAIK RC-A3. So I hope that Bessiebenny wil order it :twothumbs



i think BB said somewhere that he would order the saik RC-A3 soon.:thumbsup:

also, have you thought about modding one of your RC-G2's? i had one and changed the emitter into a Q5 with a new driver and its awesome, best thing l've ever done, it throws really far and its bright!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I also have a RC-G2 Q5 that i purchased from shining beam and it has become one of my favorite lights to edc....


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



> - For those who are inclined, try improving the heatsinking of the LED.
> - By dismounting the star and applying thermal paste on the bottom of it.


Thanks for the tip, having a hollow area ander the emitter 3/4 filled with thermal glue isn't very good, or not having any themal paste on the rest of the star.
I wonder how much of the lifetime I've taken off just from the several hours I've (intermittently) used it.


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



warriorz said:


> l'm thinking of buying a fenix E01 but am not 100% sure about it.
> 
> i have the KD v4 buckle on my keys now and its getting scratched around the edges, changing batteries every week is getting annoying aswell.



I've had both the KD v4 and a Fenix E01 on my keychain for a week now, and the KD v4 ended up in a drawer today. It is WAY to loose and today it fell apart when my GF borrowed my keys (I found all the parts though!). It is also getting scratches and turns on often in my pocket - resulting on battery drain. The E01 looks brand new still - never turns on if you don't want it to, and is PERFECT for EDC on a keychain. I'm ordering a few of them to give as gifts and to have laying around. It's the perfect keychain light for literally pocket change. It's weird though - I just now paid $55 for a home-delivered Pizza (it was even vegetarian), but I can debate myself for weeks if I should get a TK10 or a few cheaper lights...


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I got the Eastward YJ-XAQ5 to play nice with a charged battery (and right polarity - thank you!), but only one of the modes - the other one is extremly weak (like near impossible to use...)

I'm getting fustrated by this light. Another annoyance is that DX had put a inventor sticker on the light that is damned near impossible to remove... Argh!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Have you tried using WD40 or Rid.......


----------



## TDKKP

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

There's a new one for you to review. Does it look like the discontinued 3 Cree 400 lumens at Kai? It has a little more output at 435 lumens.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Rave17* - I will oder a RC-A3 soon. Very soon. =)

*TDKKP* - There are actually many multi-cree lights released since Kai's 3xSSC light.
But I never got one since as they do not suit my purpose and most others here.
Seems most people want cheaper smaller everyday useable lights. =)
Single SSC-P7 lights are brighter than these sub-$50 3xCree lights also.
But right now, I'm into more power efficient single-core single-LED lights. =)
Also, with $45, I can potentially buy around 2 to 3 budget lights to review instead. hehe.
(Most expensive lights that I review aren't actually purchased by me. They are my friends. hehe.)


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Flintstone said:


> I've had both the KD v4 and a Fenix E01 on my keychain for a week now, and the KD v4 ended up in a drawer today. It is WAY to loose and today it fell apart when my GF borrowed my keys (I found all the parts though!). It is also getting scratches and turns on often in my pocket - resulting on battery drain. The E01 looks brand new still - never turns on if you don't want it to, and is PERFECT for EDC on a keychain. I'm ordering a few of them to give as gifts and to have laying around. It's the perfect keychain light for literally pocket change. It's weird though - I just now paid $55 for a home-delivered Pizza (it was even vegetarian), but I can debate myself for weeks if I should get a TK10 or a few cheaper lights...



thanks for that, i hope i enjoy the Fenix E01 also. i think the KD buckle will also sit in my draw after i get the E01....its blue!


----------



## BeamJunkie

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Can someone please show me where takebeat's runtime graph is for the Spiderfire C-R8 Cree R2. I too am curious about this good looking light.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Flintstone said:


> I just now paid $55 for a home-delivered Pizza (it was even vegetarian), but I can debate myself for weeks if I should get a TK10 or a few cheaper lights...


Looks to me like you need to get you're priorities right!




Give the pizzas a rest for a while and save up some hard earned. LOL.


----------



## ReP0

*Mods for the Romisen rc-g2?*

I'm actually interested in moding this light to that it has better flood characteristics. I still would like it to have a good throw but am happy to sacrifice a little and divert it to a bit more flood. Anyone have any ideas what I could buy off DX to do so if it's at all possible. Is that a slip on diffuser or something that works well?


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I just received my RC-F4 Q5 from shiningbeam. I noticed some obvious differences compared to my RC-F4 P4 (bought a few months ago from DX):

-Q5 version is definitely brighter than P4, now both spill and hotspot are noticeably brighter (judged by naked eyes) and I love it 
-the barrel is *too tight* for my plastic-stripped protected 17670 battery, taking it out of my F4 Q5 really made me sweat :/ (I swear I'll never put it back in there again :shakehead). 
*@BB: please remove my previous confirmation (on first page) of using protected 17670 in RC-F4 because I think it is no longer the case for the later batches. thx*
-the clickie also feels different, old RC-F4 has more sensitive clickie

Overall, I think it is well worth $20 and their service really deserves 5 stars. 
Now waiting for BB to do a review to see what lux numbers I can expect from my new shiny F4


----------



## SCEMan

*Is there a P7 module/reflector assembly for the WF500/R500?*

The WF-500/R500 would seem to be a nice host for a P7 version of this light:
http://www.light-reviews.com/uf_wf-500l/review.html

Since it seems the reflector is interchangeable between these two lights it would be a perfect upgrade path.


----------



## Sprocketman

*My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

I had exactly the same experience as BB with the Aurora AAA R2 (DX sku.12849). It worked at first, then flickered, and now is dead as a smelt.

I just reported it on the DX support page. It required me to supply a photo, so I downloaded the photo from their page and sent it back to them.

The Aurora was not all that impressive while it was working. It had the perfectly round and well-defined hotspot that annoys me. The reflector is smooth instead of sputtered. So is the new DX stainless steel AAA R2 that's on their site now, but the KD version of that with Q5 has a mof reflector and is likely to have a smoother beam. 

I did not think the Aurora was putting out more light than the KD V3 SSC, either, although it may have had slightly more throw. The Aurora is as slim as the KD, important to me because I am EDC'ing the KD V3 in my back pocket. I had already decided not to switch to the Aurora before it died.

Will hold off now until somebody reviews the stainless ones. Many thanks to BB for saving me more of these bad purchases--I should have waited on this one, but the prospect of an AAA R2 was just too tempting.

Randy

Added only two days later: Got a prompt email from DX. I am to send the defective unit to their Florida drop box and tell them how much postage it required. They will send me a new light, and reimburse my postage cost. Painless and a smart way to do business.


.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

Hey BB it seems that my switch in the WF606a has gone south.....do you know of a replacement, i have checked DX's site and dont see one like it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

*sprocketman* - sorry to hear that your DX Buckle R2 is dead.
Mine seems to be dead also considering it doesn't work at all now.
KD Buckle V4 is much fatter, but it's just so much better built.
I think the Tiablo MA1/A1 at DX for $28-30 is the better bet for affordable quality AAA light.
(I might get one also as it's not over $50 anymore. =P)

*alfred* - I'm not sure what switch it uses right now so I can't really help you atm.
WF-606A I reviewed was my friends and I'll have to ask him to bring it in. hehe.
Try also Kai's website as they have more variety in flashlight DIY parts.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

Thank you sir......dont know why i didnt check there also....going to do that now.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
- Romisen Saik RC-A3 Grey finally ordered!
- It's about time that I ordered this light! =)
- I hope I get a fully working one. hehe.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

Cool man hope you like it since im a proud owner of one.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I think the RC-A3 is a great little, simple and very affordable light, although no pocket rocket. It's adequately bright for most indoor tasks on an L91, and has a nice, useful beam profile. I'd say a 'must have,' if someone wants an inexpensive, but decent, 1 x AA light.

Looking forward to your runtime graphs and Lux readings. 

BTW, to donate to your thread, do I need my own Paypal account, or can I just pay through Paypal with my card? 'Bout time I sent you some $$$$$ - you need more lights


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Im really hoping that ShiningBeam gets some in a Q5 or at least a P4.....i can wish cant i.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

RC-A3 already should be at least a P4 now. Just like the RC-N3.
I expect a silver-backed Cree emitter with 4 wires inside for mine.
Or at least, a 4 wire yellow-backed Cree as per the photos at DX.
(4 wires means it is at least a P4 bin Cree emitter)
So theoretically, recent RC-A3 should be brighter than last year ones.

*UPDATE*
- I have completed the RC-F4 Q5 runtime graph!
- Up on main thread so check it out if interested. =)


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Jay,
Great review on RC-F4 Q5. :goodjob:


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

just a quick question to BB and other flashoholics...

i was just about to buy the saik rc-a3 but then changed my mind and thought l'd ask here for some advice. 
do you think its better to invest in some cr123a/18650 batteries and charger and buy those flashlights instead of the AA lights?
l've never used cr123a's or 18650's before, but i see in the reviews that they are much more brighter, there cheap and theres plenty to choose from.

if i keep buying flashlights and start building a collection (more than the 3 i have now), l'd have to move onto cr123a's/18650 sooner or later.

so yeh, do you think its worth moving to cr123a and/or 18650 lights?

thanks


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

If you would like to go that route then get a light that converts, the RC-N3 uses 2AA's and one CR123 cell as well.....this would be a good way to get into that medium.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> RC-A3 already should be at least a P4 now. Just like the RC-N3.
> I expect a silver-backed Cree emitter with 4 wires inside for mine.
> Or at least, a 4 wire yellow-backed Cree as per the photos at DX.
> (4 wires means it is at least a P4 bin Cree emitter)
> So theoretically, recent RC-A3 should be brighter than last year ones.



Mine has a silver Cree. It draws 1.7A off of an Eneloop, which it's not bright enough to be doing. When I first got mine, there was a loose ring within the switch assembly that I had to tighten to get it to work.

Well-built though. If I can get a nicer driver for it it will be a great light.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



warriorz said:


> just a quick question to BB and other flashoholics...
> 
> i was just about to buy the saik rc-a3 but then changed my mind and thought l'd ask here for some advice.
> do you think its better to invest in some cr123a/18650 batteries and charger and buy those flashlights instead of the AA lights?
> l've never used cr123a's or 18650's before, but i see in the reviews that they are much more brighter, there cheap and theres plenty to choose from.
> 
> if i keep buying flashlights and start building a collection (more than the 3 i have now), l'd have to move onto cr123a's/18650 sooner or later.
> 
> so yeh, do you think its worth moving to cr123a and/or 18650 lights?
> 
> thanks



I like 18650. Huge capacity for the size. I don't have any CR123 lights though.

I used to be NiMH-only, and I still think NiMH is the best choice for mag-size and up mods, but for smaller lights the power to size ratio of (protected!) li-ion cells makes them the best choice.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I might need to order another A3 if its coming with a P4 now.....that sucks, i hate waiting for the lights to get here.....and for all you RC-N3 owners, here's a quick cheap fix for the battery rattle in 2aa conversion.....

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=199788


----------



## Rave17

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*



bessiebenny said:


> *NEW LIGHT ORDERED*
> - Romisen Saik RC-A3 Grey finally ordered!
> - It's about time that I ordered this light! =)
> - I hope I get a fully working one. hehe.


Thanks BB! Looking forward to see the comparison with the RC-G2


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

Well the rc-g2 has a small spot and a better thrower, the rc-a3 has a bigger spot and doesnt throw like the g2 does....makes a good area light.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

*UPDATE*
- I've put up the usual output photos for the new RC-F4 Q5.
- I've also compared the output side by side with RC-G2 Q5 @ 1m.
- When I get my RC-A3, I'll put up a comparision pic against RC-G2 Q5. =)

*wariorz* - If you want full 3W+ powered LED lights, you will have to go to lithiums. All depends on what size you want. Single RCR lights are great in size but they do not last very long. 18650 is the best in terms of output power capability and runtime. But these lights are usually a bit fatter / longer. (Not as long 2AA lights still) I recommend trying out 2RCR lights such as RC-F4 Q5. Or wait a bit till I get 3 more promising 2-mode 18650 Q5 lights from KD before making your decision. Generally, a good 2RCR light will be as bright as a single 18650 light. BUt from what I've experienced so far, 18650 lights are generally brighter due to being better driven. 

For the batteries, definitely try out the KD's Protected RCR / 18650 lithiums as they are quite compact and have good capacity also. Or get Trustfire Gray RCRs as these have slightly more capacity but are a tad longer. (white ones seem better but are even longer which means it may not fit many lights.) Raymond has found that AW's don't offer any better in terms of sustained voltage nor capacity compared to the above mentioned batteries. (Ultrafire RCR's are ven smaller than Trustfire ones but are not as good in terms of build and capacity from my experience)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

Nice shots as always.....and great review.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: My DX Aurora AAA R2 died*

*wariorz* -

For the batteries, definitely try out the KD's Protected RCR / 18650 lithiums as they are quite compact and have good capacity also. Or get Trustfire Gray RCRs as these have slightly more capacity but are a tad longer. (white ones seem better but are even longer which means it may not fit many lights.) Raymond has found that AW's don't offer any better in terms of sustained voltage nor capacity compared to the above mentioned batteries. (Ultrafire RCR's are ven smaller than Trustfire ones but are not as good in terms of build and capacity from my experience)[/quote]

Benny, I hope you don't mind if I step in here for a second. I have just taken delivery of both the RCR and 18650 from KD. The RCR I like, and they are shorter than Trustfire and Ultrafire both. In fact, they actually work in my P3D (finally found something). The 18650's I got for a light I have with a very tight barrel. They are just a little slimmer than my Trustfires, but, the side where the strip goes from the bottom to the top sticks out and there is a big hunkin square at the bottom, almost like they just didn't trim the tab off the circuit board. It is causing me problems. So, I can agree with you on the RCR, but I am not very happy with the 18650.

But, even better than that I also got 2 RCR battery junction brand from lighthound, and I am very pleased indeed with them. They are the shortest protected cells I own, the buttons are very robust and the circuit board at the bottom appears well protected. They easily work in the Fenix. And, if I recall correctly they actually beat out the AW's at 1 amp at least. Nice cells.

*Edit* In this thread by Silverfox https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/117117
The battery junction tested better at 1 amp, and .5 amp both, which is why I posted that. But, I see in the post you linked on the first page, 1 tested better, and 1 tested worse. Also, I wasn't aware of the testing of the KD cells or the Ultrafire and Trustfires. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

thanks for the help BB and Vegas, l'll buy some of them as soon as i find a RCR or 18650 flashlight i like.:thumbsup:


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

G'day BB and all CPF members and also non members (can't ignore them now can we?:wave


Speaking of batteries, I mainly use AA's as the flashlights I currently have are just that, haven't ventured out into RC123 and other exotic types yet.

I'm checking out different LSD types available in Australia (Sanyo Eneloops, Varta Ready2Use, Hybrios, Imedions) compared to say from DX:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8746

Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences of which ones are better? Price wise I'm skewing to the DX ones but they are always on back order so it will take at least 2-3 weeks to arrive.

I don't mind paying a slight premium if say eg. Sanyo Eneloops are better than Imedion etc. due to capacity/reliability.

Any assistance/comments are much appreciated!

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*VegasF6* - I did not know about the KD 18650 being bad coz I don't have one. =)
So thanks for letting us know. I just assumed it'll be similar to KD RCRs.

btw, I was referring to this test by Raymond.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195712

He has tested multiple samples from each brand to backup its accuracy.
The white Trustfires seems to have the highest voltage under load.
But the KD RCR's has the best overall performance and size it seems.

*alohaluau* - GP Recyko+ should be as good as Varta ones.
Sanyo obviosly is one of the best overall. But at a price.

btw, Kai has some other brands also such as these:
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4671
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4014


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I got the 123A version of the TrustFire TR-803 today. Is it OK to write a small review of it here in this thread? I've noticed quite strict rules on this forum so I wouldn't want to step on anyones toes 

Edit: Nevermind - I did a small write-up in another thread.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

:thumbsup:Can you post a link to your review so we all can have a read.


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alfreddajero said:


> :thumbsup:Can you post a link to your review so we all can have a read.



Sure!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2513752&postcount=8


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

thanks man......


----------



## LED Flashlights.

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I really like the throw the KD 3xSSC has.

That really lights alot.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



LED Flashlights. said:


> I really like the throw the KD 3xSSC has.
> 
> That really lights alot.


Its a nice floody beam. I suppose it would make an excellent bikelight.
The Romisen RC-T5 is a similar 4x P4 light. Not a lot of throw compared to a good thrower though.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

My buddy has a T5, he's on the police force and he really digs that light......when him or his buddies are on night duty they would ask him to pull the small sun out of his pockets.....Im thinking about asking the wife to get me one for my b-day.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Got the $11 RC-G2. MUCH better than my $5 Powerlight HX-G011. Well worth it at double the price. probably the best bang for the buck low end light.

HX-G011 Link:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2070

but geez.. the head is BIG compared to the HX-G011. 

Why cant they make it in the same lipstick size form as the HX-G011?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

All in all its still a good light......I have the P2 and also the Q5 version.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



fstuff said:


> Got the $11 RC-G2. MUCH better than my $5 Powerlight HX-G011. Well worth it at double the price. probably the best bang for the buck low end light.
> 
> HX-G011 Link:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2070
> 
> but geez.. the head is BIG compared to the HX-G011.
> 
> Why cant they make it in the same lipstick size form as the HX-G011?




You can look at the Romisen/SAIK RC-A3, albeit a little bit more expensive than the RC-G2 but more streamlined, doesn't have a long throw due to the shape.

Probably the reason why the RC-G2 has a long throw is due to the "big" head.

I have both the RC-G2 and RC-A3 and like them both.

Cheers,
Luau
P.S. The RC-A3 is more floody...


----------



## fstuff

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alohaluau said:


> You can look at the Romisen/SAIK RC-A3, albeit a little bit more expensive than the RC-G2 but more streamlined, doesn't have a long throw due to the shape.
> 
> Probably the reason why the RC-G2 has a long throw is due to the "big" head.
> 
> I have both the RC-G2 and RC-A3 and like them both.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau
> P.S. The RC-A3 is more floody...


 
ahh.. price creep. 

the rc-a3 is ~$15. (whats the difference between the a3 and a2 that cost $12.55?)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5352

the RC-G2 is $11.

Powerlight HX-G011 is $5.

the cheapest 1aa single LED is $3.84. (.5 watt)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8988

hm.. now i wonder whats the Best bang for the buck?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*fstuff* - you really get what you pay for in this world and that goes for flashlights also. =)

$3.84 1AA LED light might look good on the outside.
But if you get it, you'll probly see why it's $3.84.
Less efficient, less bright, plastic lense, bad or no o-rings, plastic reflector etc.

I've tried a few sub-$10 lights and I will never buy them again.
They are just not worth it to carry around, rely upon or give away as presents.

RC-G2 is one of the best for the money. Superb quality for under $12. 
It has a proper forward clicky, aluminium OP reflector, glass lense, O-rings in all the right places.
Has a bright very nice throwy beam pattern and good runtime with single AA.

RC-A3 has a different size/shaped reflector for a more floody output pattern.
It has less bright hotspot but a brighter spill. It's better for general use imo.

btw, A3 and A2 difference is the Cree emitter used. 
With Romisens, they used to name them by the bins. 
A3 meant it used Cree P3. A2 means it uses P2 bin.
But now, it seems most Romisens with "3" in their name now uses the better P4 bins. Same goes for RC-A3. Bonus. =)


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

You know that feeling when you realize you have missed something dispite looking at it 100 times. well i just had one with this thread i am a fan of the 18650 cell and totaly missed that the Romisen RC-G4 can use them. so i have ordered one to see if it works as well as the other Romisen lights i have bought. if it does i will be getting more.

i recommend you reread this thread carefully or you may miss a little gem to add to your collection obsession like i did.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Yes i know what you mean.....i was impressed by the rc-n3 q5 that i had to order another one to keep in 2aa mode.....


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

hey bessiebenny...

what is the big ultrafire light in this picture you took? i had a look everywhere in your reviews but coiuldnt find any info on it. can you give me some details on it thanks
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3600/img6139gk6.jpg

i bought the WF-800 Q2 last night (my first 18650 light), i wanted a big light that throws very far. it looks like the big one in that picture.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

WF-400 is Q2 with an OP reflector and takes 1 X 18650
WF-800 is P4 with SMO reflector and takes 2 x 18650

if you did get the WF-800 i would be interested in your impressions of it as i am tempted to get one myself.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> WF-400 is Q2 with an OP reflector and takes 1 X 18650
> WF-800 is P4 with SMO reflector and takes 2 x 18650
> 
> if you did get the WF-800 i would be interested in your impressions of it as i am tempted to get one myself.



i dont think its the wf-400, i think your looking at the wrong one... its the big one on the right.

yep l'll let you know if its good or not, maybe with some pics aswell:thumbsup:


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

My new toys. :devil:

DA1-Q5, single AA, 5 modes, Bare Aluminum body.







CX1-Q5, Single CR123A, 3 modes (no S.O.S or strobe)





PL1-Q5, Single 18650, 5 modes


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

The DA1 and also the CX1 look good.....and so does the last one as well...too bad i dont have that battery type.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

CX1-Q5 looks very nice and the PL1-Q5 looks sweet except for the useless modes. like the looks of the DA1-Q5 but useless modes put me off. anyway of reworking the AA or 18650 to lose the strobe/flashing modes ?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I wonder how long the CX1 is....and what are the modes of the DA1, please elaborate when you get the chance.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

cx1, yep! 3 modes and one CR123. Looks like a winner to me.

Where are these for sale?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Shiningbeam has them, but are not on his site yet.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

hopefully sometime in the future they will do a 3 mode 18650 that can be edc'ed  (hint hint) . the ones they have on shingbeam already look great but it is the sos/flashing modes that put me off buying them.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Wolf359 have you looked at the CX1, it has 3modes.....so im guessing high, med, and a low. Should be small enough to edc since it takes a cr123 cell.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

yeah i looked at it and most likely will get one or three but i like the 18650 for the longer runtimes. atm i edc the RC-I3 in rcr123 config but runtime is abit short.

i did edc the KD Cree P4 18650 for awhile but it gets hellish hot after about 15 minutes enough to make me nervous. would rather have lower current and less lumins than all that heat.

it is a good light for short bursts, very bright with medium throw and good spill.

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4411


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Mmmmm, looks like an MTE.....i seem to edc the RC-N3 Q5 in cr123 config, its bright and runtime is decent as well. And the best thing about it, it doesnt seem to get warm at all. I liked it so much that i had to get another to keep in 2AA config.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i have several RC-N3's and they are good lights i am impressed with the fit and finish of romisen lights in general. i have a nasty habit of buying several of each light i like. i.e. solarforce L2's i have 3 of those and just got 3 spiderfire L2's which are the same just under a different name.

anyone tried the RC-C3 ? that one has my interest at the moment


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

It seems that your not the only one with that habit...lol....i have that exact same problem.....for the price Romisen's just cant be beat.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

current orders

2 x RC-I3's
1 x RC-G4
3 X RC-G2's
2 x RC-A3's
4 x Keychain lights sku:1253

assorted batteries 2016/17670/rcr123/18650 and lithium 1.5v

and those are just the DX orders stopped ordering from KD till they answer my request for an RMA for my knackered YJ-xaq5 .


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Were you able to get the G2 in a Q5 version as well......


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

nope just the bog standard ones off of DX


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Then i so recommend getting a Q5 version......nice bigger spot then the original and brighter to boot.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i'll pick one up to try with the CX1-Q5 when they become available


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

cool man, i know you will like it for your already growing G2 collection.......


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*lightbug* - Those flashlight looks nice!

btw, the CX1-Q5 (3-mode) seems to use DX sku 7882 driver.
(The one I used to mod the Mini 3W Cree RCR light. hehe.)

That driver can push the Q5 very well. See my runtime graph with a Q5 @ ~1A.
You can also adjust the output using the potentiometer on the board. =)


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

bessiebenny,
The driver used in CX1 is different from the one on DX. This is the newer driver and has the Vi of 0.8-7V. This one supports 3 modes (Low>Mid>High) and has a 16mm diameter base.
This is exactly the same driver my version 1 L-mini uses. Its low mode is very low, only 25 to 30% brightness as version 1's L-mini in low mode.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

How high is that driver? Does it have an inductor like the sku7882 that BB linked to? I'm still looking for a usuable driver for a 1xcr123 light that I have. But I'm very limited in hight, so there are very few drivers available. And those that are available, have 16modes or so. Which sucks, I'd prefer a driver with 1/2/3 modes.

Btw, my Fenix P2D arrived today. Very nice light. Sadly, it only works well with primary batteries. I ordered a natural colored one, just to see if I like that color. I don't  Next flashlights will be grey and black only (or a funky color like red or blue).


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Thanks for the clarification lightbug.

btw, the DX 7882 driver now also comes with 3 modes as well.
I believe these were recently updated but description was never updated fully.
Also, your photo also seems to say NIG-18 on the board like the latest batch of the DX one?

Hmm. I believe my 7882 driver might be older one which is NJG-016 however.
I'll have to check and will mention that in the Mini 3W Cree review. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Thanks for keeping us updated on the new lights on your site.....im already digging the CX1.......would love to know more about it.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Raymond,
Let me show you the picture of the driver, so you can see it yourself.

Driver in CX1 and L-mini V. 1





bessiebenny,
Yes it does says NIG-18 on the board. (See picture above)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

double


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

oh, that looks very good! I wish that something similar would become available to purchase seperately. I'm starting to get really annoyed with the 16 mode driver that I'm currently using.



alfreddajero said:


> Shiningbeam has them, but are not on his site yet.


It seems that it's been added in the meantime:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-58/MF-cx1-cree-q5/Detail
Not a real budget light, but still affordable.
btw: it looks very similar to my ultrafire WF-602D.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Im really considering on getting it though.....i think it would make a good edc light to carry around.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Raymond,
Yes, they do look quite similar on outside. Manufacturer told me UF "copied" their design. Anyway, they are different in size, thread and material. CX1 is a bit longer, with thicker wall, toughened lens, GID tailcap and of course also a better driver.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Now thats what i want to hear......


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Okay, I can confirm that my DX 7882 driver that I used to mod the Mini 3W Cree is the same NIG-18 that the CX-1 uses.
My runtime graph below was done with the exat same driver and Q5 emitter on High. 
But with the potentiometer rotated slightly so it pulls over 2C current. (~1.5A)
I was able to achieve 175 lux in my light box with the driver + old Q5 this way. (I expect newer Q5-bins to be a bit brighter)
Unfortunately, my Mini 3W Cree is now unmodded and that driver is sitting in my drawer doing nothing. So I cannot test lower current runtimes.

BTW, You can easily tweak it to be less stressful to the battery / driver and get better runtime / less brightness etc.
Wish all lights had such tweaking capability of the output at the driver level. It'll be cool to set it so that it has a super low low mode. hehe.

Oh. Also, the CX-1 driver seems to be "locked" into the 3-mode setting. Just High/Med/Low and nothing else.
That's better considering that normally, that driver has 3 groups which can be set off accidently to a different group. (which is annoying)

- This runtime chart was done with a single Trustfire 880mAh RCR123A.
- Also, the output was enhanced by rotating the potentiomenter. 
- Hence the runtime is really short. Also, light wasn't heatsinked well. =P


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

any idea how the driver was locked into 3 mode? if KD will not RMA my YJ-XAQ5 i may mod it with this driver


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey LightBug do you know off the top of your head what the lumens for high, medium, and low........i know the light output is adjustable or am i just asking a stupid question.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi Jay, 
Thank you for the chart, it looks nice, very regulated.

Wolf359,
The drivers we used in CX1 are customized ones we ordered from manufacturer. Don't think you can lock the ones you bought from DX.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

When I said that the light looks like my WF-602D, I didn't mean that that is a bad thing. I actually like the 602D 
I just need to find a decent driver for it.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Bryan do you know the lumens persay when the light is first turned on in all three modes without adjusting the pot that is.


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I'm curerntly eyeing off the RC-N3. Just wanna confirm that the RC-N3 can run on rechargeable CR123 batteries (3.6v) ? Whats the most v that the LED can handle ?
Thanks for the great reviews bessiebenny :thumbsup:


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

alfreddajero, 
At least 200+ lumens, the light is almost too hot to touch after just running little over 2 minutes. I even have 1 click switch damaged after running for 3 minutes. Because the switch can edure only 2 AMP, where at maximum setting, it could reach 2.5+ AMP. That's why I have ajusted the pot to make it run less bright..around 140 to 150 lumens, still plenty of brightness but no heat problem.

Dakik, 
Yes, it can run on 3.6V Li-ions. Look the chart below provided by bessiebenny. (Thanks Jay)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



DAKIK said:


> I'm curerntly eyeing off the RC-N3. Just wanna confirm that the RC-N3 can run on rechargeable CR123 batteries (3.6v) ? Whats the most v that the LED can handle ?


 
RC-N3 can accept RCR's just fine. (that's what I used to test runtime also. hehe.)
Also, the runtime is very good for a single RCR light as it doesn't pull so hard.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

My Romisen RC-N3 and RC-A3 arrived last week, thanks to BB for the RC-N3 recommendation, really happy with the purchase!

I swapped the RC-N3 for the RC-G2 for my bike light for night riding. Not sure but just a few minutes ago riding back, a CAR actually stopped for ME at the intersection I was coming to! Could be due to the light maybe?:thumbsup: I'm happy they can see me better now.

Hey BB, the RC-A3 really feels good in the hand, looking forward to your review for that.

Cheers,
Luau
P.S. I'm using AAs for the RC-N3, haven't jumped on the bandwagon on changing battery types yet!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Thanks Lightbug......for that info.......yes if i get one your going to have to change the output for me.....does it stay like that for all three modes or can you change the output for one mode and so on.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Alter the pot will change the brightness for all 3 modes.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

okay thanks.......thats what i wanted to know....i guess i know what my next lights going to be.....lol. Thanks buddy for the info.


----------



## 1dash1

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> RC-N3 can accept RCR's just fine. (that's what I used to test runtime also. hehe.)


 
Bessiebenny:

Does your comment apply to the RC-N3 Q5 version, too?
:thinking:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



1dash1 said:


> Does your comment apply to the RC-N3 Q5 version, too?
> :thinking:


 
Yes. All Bryan's (shiningbeam) Q5 version of the Romisen lights use the identical driver as the original non-Q5 ones.

btw, I am still awaiting for Jerry @ KD to update me on the shipment of the three Q5 18650 lights that I paid for.
It's been like 10 days and I've heard nothing back. Hope he follows up on the order. (was ordered personally via email)
Also, Romisen RC-A3 has been shipped from DX. I hope to get it this week sometime. =)


----------



## GT42NV

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



fstuff said:


> Got the $11 RC-G2. MUCH better than my $5 Powerlight HX-G011. Well worth it at double the price. probably the best bang for the buck low end light.
> 
> HX-G011 Link:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2070
> 
> but geez.. the head is BIG compared to the HX-G011.
> 
> Why cant they make it in the same lipstick size form as the HX-G011?


 
Man when I first started buying lights from DX I bought both the grey and black version of the HX-G011 and man are they rubbish! I had different parts of each break on me so I ended up salvaging and hacking up the remaining parts to making a 2AA version grey and black lol looks kinda cool, but unfortuantely even with 2AA the output is still rubbish lol. Avoid the HX-G011 at all cost ppl!


----------



## 1dash1

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Bessiebenny:

Thanks!

I'll still use 2xAA's because I like the way it feels and because of the longer run time. But it's good to know that when I need the compact form, I can use rechargeables. 
:twothumbs

_I look forward to your review of the RC-N3 Q5, when you get your shipment. _

_I just re-read your message. Q5 18650! Now that sounds very interesting!_


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

The difference between using both cells would be about 30minutes......its a good light man.....


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alohaluau said:


> My Romisen RC-N3 and RC-A3 arrived last week, thanks to BB for the RC-N3 recommendation, really happy with the purchase!
> 
> I swapped the RC-N3 for the RC-G2 for my bike light for night riding. Not sure but just a few minutes ago riding back, a CAR actually stopped for ME at the intersection I was coming to! Could be due to the light maybe?:thumbsup: I'm happy they can see me better now.
> 
> Hey BB, the RC-A3 really feels good in the hand, looking forward to your review for that.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau
> P.S. I'm using AAs for the RC-N3, haven't jumped on the bandwagon on changing battery types yet!



Did u get the DX versions? and how does the light compare between between the two? Is the RC-N3 heaps brighter?

Im looking to get a compact everyday flashlight with good brightness.
Currently tossing up between RC-N3, RC-A3 ( i like the AA option there) but have now been lookin at the RC-F4 since Im currently waiting on my RCR batteries and charger from DX and will be using rechargables in the future!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*DAKIK* - Don't forget about the RC-I3 as it can do AA/2AA and RCR as well. =)
I've reviewed it also and although not bright with 1AA, has awesome runtime.


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> *DAKIK* - Don't forget about the RC-I3 as it can do AA/2AA and RCR as well. =)
> I've reviewed it also and although not bright with 1AA, has awesome runtime.



Man I quite like this I3 flashlight and prefer it over the N3 in terms of output. (No forward clickie or GITD thou).
Just gonna have to decide between the RC-F4 or the RC-I3 i think. Im sure many here would jst advice me to get both


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Back to the CX-1 for a second, I am a little confused if it is a different driver than sku 7882 or not (the new version).

Only reason I ask is because input voltage being listed as .8 to 7.0V. It doesn't appear that 7882 can handle that high a voltage? And from what I read, the modes don't work at anything under 2 volts? So, it must be different?

This post,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com:80/vb/showpost.php?p=2464670&postcount=12
And the one it links to as well make it sound quite a bit different. From the cons listed on that thread it doesn't sound very good. 

I am glad MF either found a way to fix it, or just used a different board altogether, or whatever the case may be.


----------



## Rave17

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Well the RC-I3 is getting interesting! BB you give it 6 stars because of its versatility and altough at this moment I'm not going to use any of its advantages in combination with other batteries then AA, still the runtime is a impressive to the RC-G2 (even with a single AA).

Hmm, interesting


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

The RC-G2 Q5 is bright in its own right for a 1AA as well......there both great lights.


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I don't expect anyone to remember, but I had a problem with my Eastward YJ-XAQ5 a few posts back. Didn't work. Well I operated on it today. Seems like the LED itself is fine but everything was short circuited. The middle spring inside the light was connected to the negative (!) instead of the positive. It's probably glued though - I can't seem to open it up any further. I'm not sure I want to either as I'll rather get a TK11 now to serve this purpose.

I don't want to pay $10 to send it to DX (as the replacement probably will be crap aswell) so I think I'll just plan on using the LED to mod another light in the future (should be possible I think...).

Again my strong recommendation is NOT to purchase this light. The QC is apparently non-existent, and the dual spring configuration is crappy. Protected batteries also hardly fit.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i second the thought Flintstone i got mine from KD and dispite 3 emails requesting an rma from the they have not replied, if they cann't be arsed to reply i really cann't be arsed to order from them in the future (and yes i an annoyed)

at least DX do reply and will refund the cost of returning there defective products, so i would give them a shout and ask before butchering the light.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Wow. That Eastward YJ-XAQ5 is becoming more of a lemon each day.
I really apologise for giving it a good review now..... =(
Mine does work fine other than the LED going dim after few weeks which is now fixed.
So even at this current point, I have no other issues now... (My Fenix T1 had same issue also..)
But. Since so many report bad QC issues, I will highlight this in my review and say "caution".

btw - New Fenix E20 looks really nice. I think it'll be my next purchase for review as it's a 2AA light.
(With discount code, it becomes under $35 which is not too exepnsive)

oh. Also, Jerry advises that he has sent tne 3 Q5 2-mode 18650 lights. =)


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> btw - New Fenix E20 looks really nice. I think it'll be my next purchase for review as it's a 2AA light.
> (With discount code, it becomes under $35 which is not too exepnsive)


 
Hmmm. If we're talking <$35 or thereabouts for 'budget' lights, would you consider reviewing the Lumapower LM31 and/or LM33? They're available at batteryjunction for $29.45 and $33.25 with the CPF discount, if my math is right.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Any plan of looking at this one? Seems like a good cheap light.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7079


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*bigbluefish* - I am interested the in LM31 as it uses AA and has great run time on Low.
But.. The shipping price is a whopping $19 to where I live in Oz. Total of nearly $50.
Not cheap for a 2 mode SSC AA light. Wish they had free international shipping. =P

*jzmtl* - That one cannot be used with RCR's and unfortunately most of my use will be with cost-effective RCRs.
Also, it's an old Rebel light and I've reviewed similar ones such as Ultrafire FMR1 or Superbright Q4 5-mode.


----------



## GT42NV

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Bessie,

Would you mind doing a light metre measurement of the KD V4 Q5 buckle running on a fully charged 10440?

I wanna know how it measures up.

If you don't wanna risk your torch or dont have 10440s on hand I can lend you mine for the test.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



DAKIK said:


> Did u get the DX versions? and how does the light compare between between the two? Is the RC-N3 heaps brighter?
> 
> Im looking to get a compact everyday flashlight with good brightness.
> Currently tossing up between RC-N3, RC-A3 ( i like the AA option there) but have now been lookin at the RC-F4 since Im currently waiting on my RCR batteries and charger from DX and will be using rechargables in the future!



G'day DAKIK,
Yup, both from DX, the RC-N3 is much brighter, that's why it's now my riding light instead of the RC-G2.

The RC-A3 is a slim looking light, the LED in mine has a slight greenish tint, but my mom likes it because it's also lighter in weight, so I took the RC-G2 I gave her before and swapped that for the RC-A3.

So far the 6 Romisen RC-G2, 1 RC-A3 and 1 RC-N3 I've got are purchased with no regrets. My KD V4 Q5 Buckle Light has been relegated to the role of a backup light to my RC-G2 in my backpack due to shorter run time.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

The performance of an EYJ Q5 light is excellent in my books. I've been using unprotected 18650's in mine (I do not have protected ones at this time) and having applied some heatsink paste to the LED, I should theoretically get good lifetime from it.


----------



## kland1234

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

aVpD (and others); I have had good luck so far with my EYJ Q5 light; very bright and nice hotspot! However, I have not figured out how to get the head apart? I would add some extra arctic silver to the emitter if I could get to it, knowing other folks have had problems. How did you get the head apart?? I would appreciate finding out how.

kbb


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



kland1234 said:


> aVpD (and others); I have had good luck so far with my EYJ Q5 light; very bright and nice hotspot! However, I have not figured out how to get the head apart? I would add some extra arctic silver to the emitter if I could get to it, knowing other folks have had problems. How did you get the head apart?? I would appreciate finding out how.



The uppermost part of the light unscrews. It's pretty easy actually. Artic Silver is a smart thing 


(edited out irrelevant comment)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



GT42NV said:


> Would you mind doing a light metre measurement of the KD V4 Q5 buckle running on a fully charged 10440?
> 
> If you don't wanna risk your torch or dont have 10440s on hand I can lend you mine for the test.


 
*GT42NV* - Unfortunately I don't have a 10440 to test. Maybe I might buy a couple. =)
But as you can see in this thread, it seems to works fine and has good runtime also.

I'm glad some of you have had good samples of the YJ-XAQ5.... 
Also, my next purchase will be Fenix E20 and some other AA/2AA lights. 
(i've got 3 more 18650 lights to arrive sometime this week for review!)
Let me know if there are any awesome lights I'm missing for under $35 shipped. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

cant wait til you get the E20......i wonder if you can get an OP reflector as an option.


----------



## kland1234

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hmmmm, you say the hea of your YJ-XAQ5 easily comes off.....I think I can see where it should unthread, however, as tight as I can hold and turn the head and body, it does NOT come loose. I hate to clamp it in something and get it scratched. Do you remembe if it was threadlocked or soething?

thks


----------



## gunga

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Bessie, have you tried ordering the Lumapower LM31 direct from Lumapower? I think they have much more reasonable shipping options.

I quite like mine, simple, effective, and works on alkalines effectively.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



kland1234 said:


> Hmmmm, you say the hea of your YJ-XAQ5 easily comes off.....I think I can see where it should unthread, however, as tight as I can hold and turn the head and body, it does NOT come loose. I hate to clamp it in something and get it scratched. Do you remembe if it was threadlocked or soething?thks


 
The head doesn't come off. it's the front crown bezel that does as per pic below.
Mine was not glued in any way.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi Jay,
I just want you to know, in the future if you want to purchase any FLASHLIGHT from my website, I can offer you 20% off. Since you are buying the lights mostly for the benefit of others by doing great reviews on them. Just email me if you want to buy any of the lights on my website.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Now you just cant beat that at all.....Bryan is just too nice of a guy.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Bryan, I thank you ever so greatly for that generous offer. I'll PM you when ready.
btw, I am very interested in getting the RC-N3 Q5 as there's so much interest in it here. =)


----------



## kland1234

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

OOOOOOoh, now I get it, thanks, will give that a try; will the pill/light engine assembly just drop out then? I really do appreciate the help.

I have also been wanting to thank you Bessie for the great thread, as you can tell from the KD thrower, I have to thank you (or curse you) for buying so many lights! So far, I have been happy with all your inputs. I have just ordered the Aurora R2, and should have looked at the reviews a little closer. IT may not have great reviews, but I am looking forward to trying it out. Thanks again, and keep up the great work!
kbb


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Jay,
At the moment, I'm out of RC-N3 Q5, but I should be able to get some of them early next week. Manufacturer already shipped out the package to me since Yesterday. Just email me [email protected] when you want to order one.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> *GT42NV* - Unfortunately I don't have a 10440 to test. Maybe I might buy a couple. =)
> But as you can see in this thread, it seems to works fine and has good runtime also.


Its great that the KD V4 works so well on 10440s, it makes for a great EDC blinder! Also as I don't have one I'm wondering if I need one now... Well oh, it is my birthday today afterall... So perhaps?...


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Happy Birthday Tony M.......so what are you thinking of getting man.....dang those N3's didnt last long at all.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

lightbug: are those CX1 drivers also available seperately? I just ordered some drivers from KD, but they just aren't quite what I'm looking for. 
On the other hand: the specs of that CX1 are just what I'm looking for. I think I'm going to buy one of those, but I also have another small light that I want to upgrade with a similar driver.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alfreddajero said:


> Happy Birthday Tony M.......so what are you thinking of getting man.....dang those N3's didnt last long at all.


Well firstly I'll shamefully admit my first priority is that I need a new rear wheel for my road bike (it is summer after all, and it doesn't really get dark at 55 degrees north this time of year).

As for lights, well... Decisions, Decisions, Decisions, Decisions, Decisions...!


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Raymond,
Sorry, but I don't have any extra CX1 driver for sale.


----------



## LG&M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

[Let me know if there are any awesome lights I'm missing for under $35 shipped. =)[/quote]
I believe the Jetbeam C-LE can be had for about $35 shipped so can the Cabala's 1Watt LED GPX 1CR123. (It's a Surefire clone). I found both lights well built if not the brightest. Thanks for all your work with the reviews.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

do you have any links for the Jetbeam and the Cabela's, would love to check them out.


----------



## LG&M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Here you go http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mode+matchall&trueNum=44&N=4958&redirect=true
Dam that's long. It clams 25 lumen's. I feel it is underrated. I would say mine is at least 40 and it has a very nice beam. I can't find the Jetbeam C-LE V2 for sale Sorry.
I got mine from Bugoutgear. mine is a C-LE V2 with a Q2. I use it daily at work & like it a lot. 
here is a good review https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176695


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

thanks for the links.......


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

bessiebenny what 17670 cell did you use with the RC-F4 ? Ultrafire protected sku:3301 ?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> bessiebenny what 17670 cell did you use with the RC-F4 ? Ultrafire protected sku:3301 ?


 
It's the non-protected 17670 which is slimmer. 
I'll mention this in the RC-F4 Q5 review also. =)

*Romisen RC-A3 received!*
- Only had it for 30 minutes now. At work so can't do much.
- Wow. It feels great in hand. Doesn't feel cheap whatsoever.
- Easy to press reverse clicky. Can't tail stand coz of it though.
- Comes with a silver backed Cree minimum-P4 emitter with 4 wires.
- Much more to come later. hehe.


----------



## t3h

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



kland1234 said:


> OOOOOOoh, now I get it, thanks, will give that a try; will the pill/light engine assembly just drop out then? I really do appreciate the help.



Then you unscrew the pill out of the light. If you grab a pair of needle-nose pliers and grip the Q5 emitter in one of the indents, you can unscrew it quite easily. No, it's not a very good way of doing it, but there is not much else to grip, and it's how mine was screwed in (came from factory with big scratch across the emitter starting from this spot...)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

We want to know more about how you like the RC-A3


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Okay. I've been carrying the RC-A3 around near non-stop for past few hours while being at home now. =)

_Few more impressions:_
- As the reverse clicky sticks out the back a fair bit, it's very easy to click with flat part of the thumb unlike some lights.
- Brightness is in par with the RC-G2 Q5 it seems by eye. 
- But has a wider spill and wider hotspot than the RC-G2 Q5. Less throw obviously.
- To compare again, KD Buckle V4 Q5 has even wider spill and wider hotspot and seems brighter than RC-A3.
- For a light costing less than $15, it's a winner just like how others have been saying all along!
- I think this light might get 6 stars if the runtime is also very good. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Cool im glad you finally got it......cant wait for the review.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Jay,
My new batch of RC-N3 Q5 has arrived, you can order one if you want.
Also received my RC-H3 and RC-C3 in Q5 



alfreddajero,
Hey bud, I'll upload the RC-H3 Q5's picture later.


----------



## geek4christ

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



LG&M said:


> I can't find the Jetbeam C-LE V2 for sale Sorry.
> I got mine from Bugoutgear. mine is a C-LE V2 with a Q2. I use it daily at work & like it a lot.



That is one heck of an excellent light for the price, but unfortunately Jetbeam has discontinued it. I emailed both BugOutGear and Jetbeam directly. They both said that they're not being made anymore.

Jetbeam did, however say that *if* they make a replacement model they will be sure to announce it here on CPF. Now I don't want to read too much into that, but I'm hoping that means they're working on a newer version.  Again, though, that's just my hopes...they certainly didn't say that they were working on a newer version.

Anyway, there have been a few coming through on the B/S/T lately, so if you keep an eye out there you might find one.


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

morn lads, just wondering, is there an upgrade for the tk10 available? the tk10 has a yellowish beam and i am keen on a white or blue white beam (helps with the work i do)

cheers


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Cool Bryan, cant wait to see the new one's posted on your site.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Metatron said:


> morn lads, just wondering, is there an upgrade for the tk10 available? the tk10 has a yellowish beam and i am keen on a white or blue white beam (helps with the work i do)
> cheers


 

There is no upgrade for it. With most if not all Fenix lights, there is no upgrade path. 
You should go with just-as-good Dereelight if you want to be able to upgrade later. =)
(or you can go with a cheaper option of getting Ultrafire 502B etc with a Q5-WC drop in totalling only about $35. There's R2-WC also)


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> There is no upgrade for it. With most if not all Fenix lights, there is no upgrade path.
> You should go with just-as-good Dereelight if you want to be able to upgrade later. =)
> (or you can go with a cheaper option of getting Ultrafire 502B etc with a Q5-WC drop in totalling only about $35. There's R2-WC also)



ty for that jay, i have the dereelight, just received the 18650's yesterday, so im busting to test them


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i have 6 Ultrafire 502B and have been retiring them in favour of the Solarforce/spiderfire L2's xenon version from hkequipment on ebay. only down side is the L2's don't take 18650 cells but are fine with protected rcr123's and 17670's , have given one to a small local engineering firm to see if they can ream it out to fit 18650's. 

while i like the look of the TK10/11 light lack of an upgrade path is a big draw back for the price, while with derelights you have the upgrade option wide open.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> i have 6 Ultrafire 502B and have been retiring them in favour of the Solarforce/spiderfire L2's xenon version from hkequipment on ebay. only down side is the L2's don't take 18650 cells but are fine with protected rcr123's and 17670's , have given one to a small local engineering firm to see if they can ream it out to fit 18650's.
> 
> while i like the look of the TK10/11 light lack of an upgrade path is a big draw back for the price, while with derelights you have the upgrade option wide open.


 

Wolf, have you considered the Spiderfire C-R8? It is a few bucks more, but you gain 18650 capability, and the stainless crown.

Oh, I see you mean buy the xenon and add the module. Still, the C-R8 is a nice option though.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

More new toys.


Romisen RC-C3 Cree Q5 






Romisen RC-H3 Cree Q5






Romisen RC-G2 Q5 Vs. RC-H3 Q5





Romisen RC-C3 P4 Vs. RC-C3 Q5


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

:twothumbsdang those are some nice shots.....is the RC-C3 a twisty. Nevermind just checked it on your site......:twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

By looking at the spot on the H3 it seems that output of the light is made for throw......the spot seems to be about the same as the G2 Q5.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alfreddajero said:


> By looking at the spot on the H3 it seems that output of the light is made for throw......the spot seems to be about the same as the G2 Q5.


 
H3 is ok on throw, not as good as G2 but have much better (brighter) spills.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Cool......i might have to get that one man....seems like a nice light indeed.


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

what prevents the tk10 taking a 18650 like the tk 11? is it a size issue or circuitry issue?
http://www.torchworld.com.au/catalo...id=484&zenid=9c4849a7c289f5928bb4eaaa4f92d5aa


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Metatron it is the internal barrel diameter that stops the TK10 from taking 18650 cells

18 = 18mm the diameter of the cell

65 = 65mm the length of the cell

0 = shows that it is a round cell

the TK10 will take AW 17670 cells according to
http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_tk10_q5/review.html


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> Metatron it is the internal barrel diameter that stops the TK10 from taking 18650 cells
> 
> 18 = 18mm the diameter of the cell
> 
> 65 = 65mm the length of the cell
> 
> 0 = shows that it is a round cell
> 
> the TK10 will take AW 17670 cells according to
> http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_tk10_q5/review.html



ahh, ty for that, seems they dont recommend turbo mode with the 17670's, but the run times look good?


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

yeah very good looks to be drawing about 200mah giving 50-60 lumins for 8.5hrs. personelly would love a light like that running on an 18650 cell as emergency lights for home and cars but the price is the main draw back as i would like one for each room and car plus afew spare. 

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-58/MF-cx1-cree-q5/Detail

MF CX1 Cree Q5 3-Mode LED Flashlight "Black" is the closest i have found to what i need. maybe worth a look for you to.

L-Mini would be good with that 3 mode circuit hint hint


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> yeah very good looks to be drawing about 200mah giving 50-60 lumins for 8.5hrs. personelly would love a light like that running on an 18650 cell as emergency lights for home and cars but the price is the main draw back as i would like one for each room and car plus afew spare.
> 
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-58/MF-cx1-cree-q5/Detail
> 
> MF CX1 Cree Q5 3-Mode LED Flashlight "Black" is the closest i have found to what i need. maybe worth a look for you to.
> 
> L-Mini would be good with that 3 mode circuit hint hint



now u cant go past this for a white light i reckon
http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4.htm
man i gotta have one of them, in for some real wallet pain


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

yeah i have looked at it but the price holds me back only bought the CL1H V3.0 w/ Cree XR-E Q5 3SD afew months back. 

also trying to cut back abit on the lights outstanding orders atm are, Romisen Cree RC-G4 ,2 x Romisen MXDL RC-G2, 4x Black Flashlight Keychain 22000mcd 10-pack, 2x WF-400 3W Cree Q2, 3x Spiderfire L2's. Plus more 6x 18650/4x 17670/2x RCR123 and 8x LSD AA's cells (packs of not individual cells).

oh and no i don't have a life


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> yeah i have looked at it but the price holds me back only bought the CL1H V3.0 w/ Cree XR-E Q5 3SD afew months back.
> 
> also trying to cut back abit on the lights outstanding orders atm are, Romisen Cree RC-G4 ,2 x Romisen MXDL RC-G2, 4x Black Flashlight Keychain 22000mcd 10-pack, 2x WF-400 3W Cree Q2, 3x Spiderfire L2's. Plus more 6x 18650/4x 17670/2x RCR123 and 8x LSD AA's cells (packs of not individual cells).
> 
> oh and no i don't have a life



know how u feel, lol, i have 7 torches now, 4 led lazers tactical, best one is the 'david' and one tk10 and a dbs v2 i think, used it 1st time today, man its awesome. may just give my son the tk10 and compensate my loss with the CL1H v4


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

ok postman has just been and i have recieved the Romisen Cree RC-G4 i ordered. now for the wierd bit, it has 3 modes hi/lo and ffs strobe webpage clearly states it is single mode. has anyone else got a 3mode one ? i am not a happy camper as it starts with the next mode in sequence.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> yeah very good looks to be drawing about 200mah giving 50-60 lumins for 8.5hrs. personelly would love a light like that running on an 18650 cell as emergency lights for home and cars but the price is the main draw back as i would like one for each room and car plus afew spare.



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7935

It's a P60 compatible light, so you can upgrade the drop-in when you feel like it. 
Someone has done some tests on it and on an 18650 it draws very little current (it's brighter on 2xrcr123), so it can run for a long time.

I have one and the difference in brightness between 2xrcr123 and a single 18650 is small, but it will run a lot longer on the 18650. (I think I did some measurements and made some beamshots some time ago). 

At $18 it's very affordable, and it feels like a very nice light when you hold it.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi bessiebenny:

I am planning to by a new light and I am thinking about Romisen RC-F4, Romisen RC-G4, Romisen RC-M4 and WF-400 CREE Q2 (well, I will probably buy all of them buy not now. One at a time). Considering I already have Romisen RC-W4 and I have to say this is the flashlight I like the most (I am running it using an ultrafire 17500 battery), even more than my Fenix L1D and P2D, I would like to have your recommendations considering throw, runtime and brightness (not neccesarily in that order). I would like to know what you considered (the good and the bad) to rate each of them. I know you don't have RC-M4 but anyways, considering the description at KD/DX, I would like to read your opinion. What I like about RC-M4 is the fact that it uses drop-ins and is easely upgradable.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Budget lights are cool I will admit.

But my BY FAR most used two lights are Fenix L1D Q5 and Energizer 3LED 3AAA headlight.

I generally keep L1 in low range where it comes on low and then bump bump it's high.

The headlight gets used to read for 10-20 minutes before falling asleep.

I have the RC-H3 in my Dads truck and fool with it whenever I ride with him

Most of my other budget lights are on my desk or in my "stuff" cabinet.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

linterno - That's a lot of Romisens. =)

I really like RC-F4. And shiningbeam's Q5 version is excellent as it's even brighter. It has a very nice slim size for 2RCR with great regulation. Very good for the money. RC-G4, I'm not so sure now. Wolf is saying he got the 3 mode version? Never knew it existed. Hmm. RC-M4 is bigger but has a drop in support. I've never used it personally so can't comment on it too much. It's not a super bright one from what I've heard so far. WF-400 is okay. For what it is, it throws well. But it doesn't have as high quality feels as some others. Seems to be the case with most Ultrafires. So I can't trust it nowadays. =P

I reckon, try the RC-F4 Q5. It's not a "thrower" although it still throws better compared to many other flashlights. or wait till I get my hands on the three 18650 Q5 2-mode flashlights from KD. I'll have it on Monday. (it's at the post office for me to pickup) I'm hoping at least one of them will be a clear cut winner. =)

If you can spend $50-60 for 1 flashlight and you want a monster thrower, go for the Tiablo A9 Q5 that is available at KD/DX. Check out Selfbuilt's awesome "throwers" review as it got some great results.

Right now, I use my RC-F4 Q5 the most, followed by KD Buckle V4.
But once I get the 18650 lights and my Fenix T1 back, that may change.

I'm trying not to buy any flashlights currently until I review them all first. 
(Hoping that some great lights will come out soon after while saving up in the mean time.)

*SOME UPDATES*
*- *I am moving out of my house early next month. So there will not be any more of the same kitchen photos.
- But!! I will have even better photos as I'm moving into a house with a nice backyard. =)
- So expect different/more photos starting next month!
- Also, I have done 1 run of the runtime test for *Romisen RC-A3*. Looks good!


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Thank you bessiebenny for your advice.

Yes, I have noticed you love your RC-F4.

I have just 2 more questions for you:

1. Which one throw better RC-W4 or RC-F4?
2 Which of the budget lights (<$30) you own have the better throw?

Thanks you again.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



linterno said:


> I have just 2 more questions for you:
> 
> 1. Which one throw better RC-W4 or RC-F4?
> 2 Which of the budget lights (<$30) you own have the better throw?
> 
> Thanks you again.


 
1. RC-F4 (standard P4) and RC-W4 has similar throw. 
(maybe RC-W4 is bit better when used with rechargeable lithiums)
RC-F4 Q5 has better throw than the RC-W4 though. But not huge diff.

2. Well, I don't have Ultrafire WF-600 so from what I have, it's the Eastward YJ-XAQ5.
But since some report QC issues, and it's now $31 or so, second best is WF-400 or RC-F4 Q5.
But, if you want super throw at a budget, go for that WF-600 as it should get over 12000 lux @ 1m in my tests if I had one.
But it sure isn't a compact light. So I guess it all depends what you want in a light. =)


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

How about reviewing some truly 1AA EDC lights? 
The Romisen H3 and the MTW C3 8-mode light both at Q-5 bin?

enjoy, Kostas


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Yes i plan on getting the RC-H3 from shiningbeam since he has them with Q5 emitters......hope to get it soon.


----------



## LedLad

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Metatron said:


> now u cant go past this for a white light i reckon
> http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4.htm
> man i gotta have one of them, in for some real wallet pain


 

not to hijack a thread but does anyone else find it hilariously ironic that Metatron (who in Jewish/Gnostic Mysticism is supposed to be the "lesser embodiment of God") has "unenlightend" as his title...just saying. :thinking:


----------



## Metatron

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



LedLad said:


> not to hijack a thread but does anyone else find it hilariously ironic that Metatron (who in Jewish/Gnostic Mysticism is supposed to be the "lesser embodiment of God") has "unenlightend" as his title...just saying. :thinking:



no justice what so ever


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Wow, I'm impress how much work you've put into it Bessiebunny. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

Hey BB the H3 that bryan has in shop has a Q5 emitter, maybe you should get one from him and do a review......glad you finally did a review on the A3.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



xcel730 said:


> Wow, I'm impress how much work you've put into it Bessiebunny. Great job. :thumbsup:


 
Thank you! (btw, made me laugh by calling me a bunny. )

I hope to do much more later when I move house in 2 weeks time.
I'll be moving back to my parents temporarily while my new house purchase finalises.
So i should have some more outdoor backyard shots etc which i couldn't do while I lived in ana apartment. =)

*alfreddajero - *yeah. I cannot afford to get both RC-N3 Q5 and RC-H3 Q5.
With the RC-H3, I have a feeling it might use a same driver as RC-A3 also.
I think I'll get the RC-N3 Q5 first. Well, I'll see how I go finanically. hehe.
(It's a hobby which my wife disapproves _strongly_ so cannot use much $$)
btw, RC-A3 is very good. I like it quite a bit. Very nice feeling AA light indeed.

*Some new RCR battery info:*
- Wolf359 kindly informed me that the Solarforce protected RCR123A batteries are not bad at all.
- He advised that these are shorter than the grey Trustfires and even shorter than Surefire primaries!
- Finally, his results indicate that these also have a better true capacity compared to grey Trustfires. Nice!

Also, I should have my hands on the three lights that Jerry @ KD sent me tomorrow!
The Eastward YJ-18WF, KD Tough Tactic V1 Q5 and Aurora Q5 2-mode 18650. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Well then get the N3 since i have two and would love to see a review of what you think.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Bessiebenny, how does the RC-A3 on 1 AA compare to the RC-I3 on 1AA in terms of brightness/runtime. No need for a pic I'll take your word for it. Thanks!


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi BB and all CPF users,:wave:

For those who purchased the RC-A3 (including myself... :naughty I found that on mine the light output is a bit yellowish and only about the same brightness as my RC-G2. This is only going by sight, not using any special meter-thingo measurement.

I am lead to believe the RC-A3 should have a P3 LED and should be brighter than the P2 LED in the RC-G2. Did I get a dud light?

I have put fresh batteries in both to test.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

You can't say that the RC-A3 should put out more light than the RC-G2, just because it has a higher grade led. It also depends on the driver and how much current it feeds to the led. 

The RC-A3 simply isn't a bright light, and that's why I like it so much


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Raymond said:


> You can't say that the RC-A3 should put out more light than the RC-G2, just because it has a higher grade led. It also depends on the driver and how much current it feeds to the led.



Ah, that probably is a very good explanation. Thanks Raymond.

I still like it very much because the built quality is typical Romisen.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

BessieBenny: where are those Solarforce batteries for sale?


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i got them from 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/INTERNATIONAL-TRADING-COMPANY

section

battery & chargers ---> recharageables

Solarforce® 4 pc 16340 CR123A 880mAh 3.7v Protected Rechargeable Battery #S023a

i recieved 4 2packs not sure if that was a dispatch error or if they ment 4 x 2 packs

Trustfire length: 35.5mm
diameter: 16.7mm

solarforce length: 33.9mm
diameter : 16.74mm

surefire cr123 length:34.5mm
diameter:16.55mm

they seem to have 11-12% more capacity than the trustfires. i got them as i needed afew more rcr123's and decided to take a punt on them amd was pleasently suprised. the length of the cells should help with Fenix T1 and RC-F4 issues.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I also have the RC-A3 and i like the fact that it has a bigger spot.....good for some outdoor use but better indoors.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey wolf, how do you like those cells....i use primaries and would like to pick up a set of rcr's for everyday use.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i only use rechargeables as primary cells cost a fortune where i live. i would advise you be careful in chosing your rcr's some flashlights require you use 3v rcrs such as AW's not 3.7v rcrs like trustfire. 

what flashlights do you want to use rcr's in ?


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> i got them from
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/INTERNATIONAL-TRADING-COMPANY
> 
> section
> 
> battery & chargers ---> recharageables
> 
> Solarforce® 4 pc 16340 CR123A 880mAh 3.7v Protected Rechargeable Battery #S023a
> 
> i recieved 4 2packs not sure if that was a dispatch error or if they ment 4 x 2 packs
> 
> Trustfire length: 35.5mm
> diameter: 16.7mm
> 
> solarforce length: 33.9mm
> diameter : 16.74mm
> 
> surefire cr123 length:34.5mm
> diameter:16.55mm
> 
> they seem to have 11-12% more capacity than the trustfires. i got them as i needed afew more rcr123's and decided to take a punt on them amd was pleasently suprised. the length of the cells should help with Fenix T1 and RC-F4 issues.


 
Hey Wolf, that is great, I am always on the lookout. Personally, I have been having to many failures with the TF circuits. I think I will give both these, and the 18650 a try and see how I like them. One question though, do you happen to know if they are short circuit protected, or only charge/discharge protected? I had a nasty incident with an 18650 short on a cheapie ultrafire.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

With protection circuit installed to prevent over-charged/ discharged, short circuit and reverse polarity according to the solarforce website

i'll be getting some solarforce 18650 cells to as i am so pleased with the RCR123's, hope they do 17670 cells to soon.

need more 18650 cells as just ordered this
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13928


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I mainly plan to use it in my RC-N3 Q5 light....I just checked the spec's on it and it doesnt say if i can use over 3volt rcr's.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

you should be able to use the trustfire rcr123 3.7 volt with the RC-N3, check with lightbug to be sure. 
the standard P4 version takes them no problem and runs for about 1 hour. good litlle light in the standard version, lightbugs upgrade should make it outstanding.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I dont know if its worth it then.....since primaries give me longer runtimes it seems.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

1 rcr123 = 500 primary do the math


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

yes i know man, my others use rechargeables as well.......and it does cut down on costs. Im going to look into them a bit more. Going to email bryan now on what rcr's to use for the N3. Thanks bud.


----------



## Batch

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I would like to buy this Digitech QM1538 Datalogging DMM

Where did you get it

Thanks


----------



## guiri

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

bessiebenny,

I just got one from DX that I don't see on the list, is this something you want to add, want a comment on or test?

George


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*alfreddajero - *RC-N3 can use 3.7v RCRs charged at 4.2v.
I'm guessing my review of the RC-N3 isn't clear enough? :mecry: (hehe)
(btw, ShiningBeam's Q5 versions all use same stock driver)
(Just expect slightly brighter but with near same runtime)



Batch said:


> I would like to buy this Digitech QM1538 Datalogging DMM
> 
> Where did you get it


 
I bought it from jaycar.com.au (there's many of these shops in Sydney)
But it seems they don't sell it anymore. Hmm. Maybe they are discontinured.
See also this link as they used to sell them i believe. (they sell others also)
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/p8king/qm1538.htm



guiri said:


> I just got one from DX that I don't see on the list, is this something you want to add, want a comment on or test?


 
George - I would love to get a Tiablo A9S Q5 but at $60, it's not something I can easily make myself buy. hehe.
Also, Selfbuilt and Earnsanada has reviewed it already with so much detail that I feel my review may not be needed. =P
And yes. It's for real. hehe. Here's a link to KD's thread at CPFM. Selfbuilt's awesome review of it here.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I'm sorry, you misunderstood, mine is not a tiablo, it's this one 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10659

A very nice light with great runtime and output and good looking too.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Thanks again for clearing that up BB.....i was checking your review section and all it just mentioned was that it was able to use rcr's.....


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Alfred* - If you read the output or the measurement section, I did mention the voltage of the RCRs also. =)
Also, there are no 3.0v RCRs made by Trustfire or by KD. So all RCRs I mention are full voltage models. hehe.

*George* - Ahh. Well, I'll have my hands on the KD Tough Tactic Q5 very soon.
It looks very similar but I expect KD's to be of higher quality including HAIII anodizing.
Soon as I get it, I will put up some initial comments followed by a review later. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Oh okay didnt know that at all......Now i just need to wait for shiningbeam to get his order in so i can place mine.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

got my Q2 WF-800 today(along with my first 18650 batts and charger) and its really solid, very well build and a large flashlight.
it's my biggest, brightest and most expensive light so far and i love it. much brighter than my previous favourite lights being a wf-606a and a modded Q5 RC-G2.

unfortunatly i dont have a camera on hand but l'll comment on it when it gets dark here in AUS.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Cool man.......keep us in the know on how it fairs.


----------



## warriorz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i have been playing with my newly arrived wf-800 and it is one heck of a monster! throws really far, in excess of 100-150m easily. it also has a very tight beam which makes it easier to see. it feels so nice to hold.

well worth it and i am very happy with it


----------



## Erasmus

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Bessiebenny, thanks for the excellent roundup. I sometimes buy cheap LED flashlights to give to my friends, just now you made me make a good decision, I bought 2x Romisen RC-N3. Also I sent you a gift by Paypal


----------



## guiri

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Bessie, if you want to test my lights, I'll be happy to send them to you.

I just got this one today
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060

That's two and I have a little one from them that takes one CR and it's very bright and very cheap and I love it. I can send that one too because it is a cool light. Short runtime but great to have around if you have rechargeables as it won't cost you anything to run. Here it is
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2097

Like the price?


----------



## guiri

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hmm, I just saw that you are in Australia, maybe not then. Damn. Wonder how much it would cost but prolly not worth it


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Just having a flat out day today.. Won't be able to respond properly until maybe tomorrow. =(
(It'll be like this for next 2-3 weeks due to the early-July house move. Also, I won't have internet in when I move for a while! eeeek!)

*QUICK UPDATE*
- KD's package did not arrive yet. The package that arrived was something my wife bought not mine. =(
- So I don't have the three 18650 Q5 lights yet. I hope they do arrive soon.

*Erasmus* - Thank you heaps!!! I'm sur eyou'll like the RC-N3 and so will your friends. =)


----------



## guiri

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

A week? Ouch! That's gonna hurt..


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Yes it is, thats one thing that i must have is the internet....i belong to so many forums that i wouldnt know what to do with my time if i didnt have it.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195712

Added results for grey ultrafires to the charts.
In short: they're not so good. Grey trustfires are a better choice.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



alfreddajero said:


> Yes it is, thats one thing that i must have is the internet....i belong to so many forums that i wouldnt know what to do with my time if i didnt have it.



You freaks! Addicts!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Yes i have a problem and i totally admit it...lmao.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13977

UltraFire WF-606A Cree Q2-WC LED Flashlight with Extension Tube (2*AA/1*CR2)

price:$21.50

Model: UltraFire WF-606A
- Features a Cree Q2-WC LED emitter
- Powered by 2 x 1.2V/1.5V AA (with the included extension tube) or 1 x 3.0V CR2 battery
- Maximum voltage input: 3.0V
- Single-mode tailcap clicky switch
- 140~160LM brightness (manufacturer rated)
- Total runtime: 4~5 hours
- Regulated circuitry
- Glass lens with aluminum textured/OP reflector

4-5 hours runtime ? seems optermistic to me but i may take a punt


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Wolf359 *- thanks for the heads up!
I'm now considering to get one. Also, I'll buy some RCR2's for it.
Would be interesting to see if there were any changes made.

*FYI* - I'm still awaiting for 4 flashlights to arrive which are:
- Fenix T1 (replacement)
- Eastward YJ-18WF Q5
- KD Tough Tactic V1 Q5
- Aurora 2-mode Q5 18650

I want to review these before ordering even more flashlights. =P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Wolf, it would have been better if it was a Q5.......still not too shabby for being a Q2.


----------



## cykoed

*Anyone bought/tested SmartFire A-1 Cree P4 LED Flashlight?*

Hi,

Thinking of getting the SmartFire A-1 Cree P4 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Clip (2*CR123A) [_advertising link removed by moderator_] but there are no reviews from the dealextreme website.

Wondering if anyone's bought it...and your thoughts? 
Any comments on the Cree LED used?

Thanks!


----------



## max52

*wolf eyes from Volumerate*

Has anyone bought an Led light fromVolumerate.com? Their prices beat Kai, and DX, but Ido not know about reliability.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: wolf eyes from Volumerate*

volumerate is just DX sister designed for large quantity orders.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

cykoed have a look at

DX HF-19 Cree Q2-WC 160-Lumen LED Flashlight with GITD Tailcap and Assault Crown (1*18650/2*CR123A) 

$18.90

cheaper with a Q2 led to boot i have ordered one as i like it being rcr123/18650


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Yes Wolf359 sku 13928 looks like an excellent value flashlight with a bezel sharp enough to tear holes in any pocket or holster. Its a tempting buy for me but I think I'll hold off.
I wonder how well it works on 18650s.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i'll let you know when i get it


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*UNHAPPY UPDATE*
- I've received my "replacement" Fenix T1! But....

When I put in fresh new Panasonic primaries, it didn't feel as bright as before. (This was the first time I turned it on since received)
I put in fresh new RCR's also and it's the same. Not as bright as it should even to my eye..... I wish my eyes were lying...
So I put it up to my usual lightbox test and it was about 20% dimmer than my previous Fenix T1 or my friend's TK10.

Fenix TK10 - 195 lux (fyi - TK10 uses identical light engine/reflector to T1)
Fenix T1 old - 195 lux
Fenix T1 new - 160 lux (no~~~~~~)

When I put it on my runtime test setup, I should be getting about 160mA from my light sensor as per previous T1 and Tk10.
But I am getting only 130mA. (This is a very accurate "relative" test setup actually that I use for multiple same lights)

When I look into the Cree emitter, I can see that the clear dome isn't as "clear" as it should. 
It's gonna be hard to take a photo of what I'm seeing but I've seen many Cree emitters and this one definitely isn't 100%.
It seems I got a bad one again...... Seems my luck with Fenix is worse than most cheaper lights I buy..... =(

No idea what I'll do about it. Cost me $15 to ship to US last time. Don't want to resend. =(

I've emailed fenix-store so let's see what they say...


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Im sorry to hear about the bum light......i hate it when i get all excited about a light and it turns out to be a bum one.....


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Well my RC-H3 Q5 came in today thanks to Shiningbeam for the fast shipping and great support....this is the newer model with the Q5 emitter......the older model comes with a P3 emitter, for some reason i always wanted this light but wanted something with a higher Cree, so i was glad to see that Bryan was carrying it in his shop. Fit and finish was excellent and the o-rings were lubed.....The only light i can compare it too is my RC-A3 with a P4......the spot on the H3 is wider and brighter and has good overall spill, makes a good interior light when the lights go out. I plan to use this light on my next gh investigation since it feels good holding it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Just a quick update.

As I'm moving house in less than 2 weeks, it's just hectic.
So haven't had the time to do any flashlight stuff. =(
Also, I'm still waiting for three lights to arrive from KD. 
Soon as I settle down, you should see a whole heap. =)

Also, I'm VERY interested in getting the Nitecore D10. Looks very nice indeed!
I hope fenix-store can work something out instead of RMA'ing my T1 again...

*alfreddajero - *That light defintiely sounds promising. There's just so many out there.
I sometimes feel bad for not being able to buy them all and review them. haha. =)

Other than the possible purchase of the Nitecore D10. I still want to get a nice 2AA light.
I'm not sure if I should get the Fenix E20 or the new Ultrafire WF-606A Q2 or RC-N3 Q5.

Hmmm. Choices choices and not enough money to get that all.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> As I'm moving house in less than 2 weeks, it's just hectic.



Good luck with your move. There's no way to properly express my feelings about moving without language only allowed down below. :naughty: Hope things come out well for you. There will be time enough to play with lights later, and it sounds like a nice big stack of lights ready when you are.


----------



## kland1234

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey Bessie, good luck with the move, we have been in our house too long, and it would be *way* to painful to move. I am anxious for you to review the new KD "throwers", I have been happy with my YJ XA Q5, and wonder how the others stack up. Especially curious to see if they have better longevity, although I have had no problems with mine ---yet! Keep up the good work, yours is my most visited thread.
kbb


----------



## guiri

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

bessie, I'd help you move but you're kinda far away


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey BB you might as well wait for the reviews on the D10 are.....or like 4sevens said in his post if you a person doesnt like it they can return it for a full refund......yes i know what you mean about the lights....i also wish i could buy them all.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey BB, i went to BatteriesPlus today to see if i could find some good rcr's for my light and all i was able to find are the 3volt versions......this one is rated at 700mah, it also came with a charger and i figured what the hell right might as well get it......30bones is what it cost me and the individual cells in rcr are 13bones apiece. There right up the street from where i live so i have 10days to try them out...lol. I would like your input on the cells if your willing to help.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

what are the measurements of the cells length/diameter ?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

there the same size as primaries, as for whether there protected or not im guessing there not.....but the cells and charger do have a 3year warrenty....lol.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I only have two lights that use cr123's and i have 30 brand new primaries for them.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Here's a close up pic of the top next too a Titanium......they look similar.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

i have 4 primary cr123 batteries everything else are protected lo-ion recharageables. surefire cr123 primaries cost £22 ($42approx) for 12 here in the uk. there are cheaper ones but they have issues so recharageables are always of interest dispite there optermistic Mah claims.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

On the package there is no mention whether or not there protected.....but they are the same size as primaries.....if i have no issues with them i might just get more....but at 3bones a pop for just 1 i at least want to make sure there worth buying.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

personnely i would recommend the solarforce RCR123's and UltraFire 3.0V/3.6V CR123A Charger that is the combo i use for my rcr123 lights. you have to be careful that your lights will take the 3.7v rcr's voltage.

solarforce RCR123 with protection circuit installed to prevent over-charged/ discharged, short circuit and reverse polarity 
 
 
UltraFire 3.0V/3.6V CR123A Charger sku.1236
Charge both 3.0V & 3.6V batteries



Auto-off when batteries are fully charged (1 to 2 hours)



Independent charging channels



Charge one or two batteries at a time



110/220V auto switch AC power


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Can i trouble you for a link sir.......remember this is the first time i got into this medium when it comes to lights.....so i would like to do it right the first time.....I figured 3volts would be safe, and i do know that the N3Q5 will take 3.7volts.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Alfred* - Solarforce RCR's can be found on Ebay. Not sure about any other shops yet.
I personally haven't used either Solarforce or Ultralast. But Solarforce sounds better.
KD Protected that I now use are excellent also. (simple blue packaging at kaidomain)

The charger is a small Ultrafire dual-RCR charger that can be found at DX/KD.
I have one and it's good coz it can charge non-RCR's with wiring or 3v lithiums.

*UPDATE*
- FenixStore replied back saying that I have to send the light back. (Or I get nothing by keeping it)
- Not sure if I'll send it back though. I guess if it ever dims more like last time, I'll send it then.
- Maybe I'll swap it for the D10? That's if they agree. =)
- In the mean time, I'm conducting a full runtime test today.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Thanks for the info BB, i would still return it and get a D10, that is if they are willing to swap it....And as for the batteries im just going to give them a try for now....and see how the performance goes.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

just preordered a Fenix E20 Black, TK11 is tempting but i'll wait till i know it will take the trustfire 18650 cells i have


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Okay now this is a bummer i went back to batteriesplus to get more cells and guess what, i must of looked at the tag wrong.....one cell costs 13bones.......and my dumbarse but one...lol. Let us know how you like that light....


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I think i know why the rcr123's are so much they have a 3year warranty.....


----------



## allburger

*Questions about DX R2 Drop-in*

I received my Deal Extreme R2 today!!! As you can see in the link, it is a single mode Cree R2. 

I have to say that this is a nice drop in. Very bright!!!

One bad thing was that when i took the spring off to fit it in my G2, the circuit board came free from the pill. I fixed it with no problems.



My questions:

I am running this thing off of 2 rcr123's and when I first fired it up, it looked like it had a purplish tint to it. Not too bad, but i was a little disappointed. As the day goes on, I'm playing with it and it seems to have lost that purple tint. Can anyone explain this. I compared the color to my P3D and a couple other lights to make sure my eyes weren't just getting used to it.


Also, like you see in the link, this is a single mode drop-in. I put this in my 6P and i was twisting the cap on and off. I noticed that every few times the light would come on about half brightness then next twist was full power. This never happens with momentary on. What could be the cause of this???


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

FYI - Here's the runtime results with my old and new Fenix T1 compared to the TK10 that use 
"identical" light engine/reflector.

Not that good eh? I sent this to fenix-store just for reference. hehe. 
Well, at least this new Fenix T1 keeps it regulated. (but dimmer and runs shorter)


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14068

Limited Edition Elite Cree Q2-WC 3-Mode 160-Lumen Stylish LED Flashlight (1*CR123A) $19.50





looks to be fore primary cells only :mecry:


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14067
Ultrafire WF-602C Cree P4-WC 60-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*AAA) $15.80





this one is alittle tempting may get it when my outstanding dx orders arrive


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14068
> 
> Limited Edition Elite Cree Q2-WC 3-Mode 160-Lumen Stylish LED Flashlight (1*CR123A) $19.50
> 
> looks to be fore primary cells only :mecry:


 
It says "Voltage input range: 3.0V~4.2V" so RCRs are fine. =)


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14068
> 
> Limited Edition Elite Cree Q2-WC 3-Mode 160-Lumen Stylish LED Flashlight (1*CR123A) $19.50
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be fore primary cells only :mecry:
> 
> Looks like they update description to include rcr123. Good for you  get it.
> I am interested in sku 12194, but that is more money than I want to put out right now.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

bessiebenny there was no discription listed when i posted the link. the 1*CR123A made me think it maybe primary only guess i was to quick off the mark.

sku:12194 does not interest me due to the poxy sos/strobe rubbish, i have proper distress beacons for when i go hiking or camping.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Ahh. They must have updated the descriptions. doh.

btw, I got an update from Jerry @ KD.
Still waiting for the supplier for one of the lights.
So it hasn't even been sent yet. =(
I hope it's sent soon as I'm dying to try them out. haha

I think my 2nd Fenix T1 has a bad driver. Coz it should give full output even with a 17670.
But it doesn't. Soon as it's put in, it flickers. Not good.

I guess I'll have to send it back again regardless of them swapping it for the D10 or not.
Maybe I'll just ask for a refund which will be just as fine. =)


----------



## popz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hi, I hope I am not jumping threads, cannot find other references to this flashlight (Eastward YJ-XAQ5) that I became highly interested in from Bessie Bennies report at the start of this thread. I purchased this light in 1st of June and even being a NOOB was able to figure out that the switch on this light quit working on the 3rd tryout. It works with a wire shorted to batt and light. Plenty of info and communication from our KD friend before purchase and when asking about shipping but the three emails to him explaining about the switch I couldn't get any response. Being a 69year old NOOB I haven't a clue what I will be needing for a switch replacement and am hoping for advise from you mentors that I've enjoyed listening to for sometime. This is my first time in trying to communicate and do not know if this will even go through. I've noticed in past references on this light that the quality is very short lived but I would just like to be able to get it lighting and play with it for that short time and ask if anyone has one of these that they've had success with or ref. to other threads on this light or other similar Eastwards.:sick2:

BICYCLING, HIKING, CAMPING and a reformed dimwit...


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Welcome popz :welcome:

Hope one of the readers/CPF members will be able to help out.:twothumbs

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Popz* - Welcome to CPF! =)

You'll find that the switch is easily rotated out with a needle plier or a tweezer from the inside. (via 2 holes u see below)
You may then be able to fix it after you look at each component and determine what is faulty. (might be a simple contact issue also)
I left my XAQ5 at work so I cannot tell you in much more detail than this for now. =P

btw, most of these budget lights tend to use very similar or same components that you can buy from DX or KD.
So you may be able to find a very cheap replacement component for it. =)


----------



## mudman cj

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

You posted that the Romisen RC-A3 runtime plot and light box measurement was done with a 17670. I assume that you just copied that from another review and didn't notice it.


----------



## popz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Popz* - Welcome to CPF! =)
> 
> You'll find that the switch is easily rotated out with a needle plier or a tweezer from the inside. (via 2 holes u see below)
> You may then be able to fix it after you look at each component and determine what is faulty. (might be a simple contact issue also)
> I left my XAQ5 at work so I cannot tell you in much more detail than this for now. =P
> 
> btw, most of these budget lights tend to use very similar or same components that you can buy from DX or KD.
> So you may be able to find a very cheap replacement component for it. =)


Bessie, yes I took the switch out some weeks ago and the markings on it are HS-SWPCR and below R2 which I cannot find anything similar on KD or DX and this is why I am hoping for info from REAL FLASHAHOLICS... 
Thanx 4 replying... popz :shakehead


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Popz, do you have any way to post pictures of the inside of it? I doubt the #'s will help much I am afraid. If we do find a new one, can you solder?


----------



## popz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



VegasF6 said:


> Popz, do you have any way to post pictures of the inside of it? I doubt the #'s will help much I am afraid. If we do find a new one, can you solder?



Vegas I have pics but have no idea how to send them1
I've had very little soldering experience and no solderer but have much welding including brazing. Looks as if it is time to learn if I am to work with flashlights... 

I am hoping Bessie Benny who has one can help me. Of course any info is welcome... popz


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*popz* - I'll be back at work in 2 days from now. (your Tuesday)
Then I'll be able to open it up and have a look at it for you. =)


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Just recieved the DX HF-19 Cree Q2-WC 160-Lumen LED Flashlight with GITD Tailcap and Assault Crown $18.90 sku.13928 from DX.





it is a close copy of the solarforce L2 not a clone,the threads for the head and tailcap are different and the barrel is bored out to take 18650's.
it takes 18560 protected cells no problem, trustfire sku.5790 and solarforce. fit and finish are good, the finish is more matt than the solarforce/spiderfire L2's and seems thinner. 
cann't comment on runtimes yet DX blub says 145~160 lumens Regulated driver circuitry 4-hour continuous total runtime, i'll use it for work this week and report back on those claims.
first impressions are good but as with all things time will tell, a week of use and a buse in a warehouse environment should tell the tale.
if you like the L2 and want one that takes the 18650 cell without reaming out the barrel then i would recommend this light.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Cool cant wait to hear your thoughts on it........


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



popz said:


> Vegas I have pics but have no idea how to send them1
> I've had very little soldering experience and no solderer but have much welding including brazing. Looks as if it is time to learn if I am to work with flashlights...
> 
> I am hoping Bessie Benny who has one can help me. Of course any info is welcome... popz


 
Well, I am sure Benny will be able to handle it. If you don't mind though, could you look at the photos of this switch and tell us if it is the same switch module?
http://www.light-reviews.com/u2_eyj/review.html

If it is the same one, this may work for you:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5604


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*popz* - I just opened up the XAQ5's switch and it seems they are 100% identical to these. 
So you can simply desolder your current one off and solder back in one of these.
It shouldn't be too hard if you are ok with soldering. =)

BUT...

Before you do any of this, make sure that which part of the switch isn't working.

You can try these tests if you have a DMM.

1. Test the resistence between the center spring and each switch contacts on the left or right side. (out of the tree pins that stick out of the black switch module) You will need to click on the switch to switch between the 2 modes. It should be High-Low-Off. If the resistence is virtually zero during the High setting, you do not need to replace the switch module as it is working internally just fine.

2. If so, it may be a contact issue somewhere. First thing to try is take out the center portion of the brass module which screwss down on the spring. (The little cetner brass module and the black washer/shell for it) Which makes the spring visible instead of the brass nipple being visible when it's all screwed in together.

3. or just try and determine where the bad contact could be.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



mudman cj said:


> You posted that the Romisen RC-A3 runtime plot and light box measurement was done with a 17670. I assume that you just copied that from another review and didn't notice it.


 
Oops. I will correct this when I can. =P Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Garnett

*Best Thrower from DX or Kaidomain*

I took one of DX's 3W Cree Projection Flashlight (sku.4081) camping last weekend (along with a few other torches).

While other torches were more useful (and lasted longer) the projection's throw proved the most entertaining. So much so that it got me to wondering whether there was anything brighter...

*Excluding HID (and incandescent if the bulbs need replacing regularly) what's the most impressive thrower available on DX or Kaidomain?*


----------



## Mgz

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9023/img6437yb2.th.jpg

where do you get the diffuser for this KD Buckle V4 Cree?


----------



## shakeylegs

*Re: Best Thrower from DX or Kaidomain*

I have not compared head to head, but the WF 600 should be a strong contender for best thrower. Check here for an actual hands on test of both the projection and the 600 - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173652. The WF 600 is the winner by a considerable margin.
Here are some other threads you might find relevant:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172934
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175031
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186275 (check post #12)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173247

The last thread also mentions swapping leds, specifically for the Ultrafire C2. If you are willing to do some modding, you might have fun putting a P7 emitter into the little Ultrafire C2. Creates a respectable thrower that also puts out a broad wall of light. Post #19 in this thread gives you an idea of the C2 P7 beam compared to stock C2 and other throwers.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Ok i have been using the DX HF-19 Cree Q2-WC 160-Lumen LED Flashlight with GITD Tailcap and Assault Crown $18.90 sku.13928 from DX at work for the past 3 nights, and it does run for 4 hours on a single 18650 have yet to try with RCR123's.
Output i would guess at 120-140 lumens, throw is fair lights up objects acouple hundred feet away no problems and looks like it can throw further. One thing that does please me is the light runs very cool barely lukewarm so no energy wasted. i like it so much i have ordered afew more.

if you want 4 hours runtime from an 18650 and can live with 120-140 lumens i would recommend that you look at this light.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Please let us know how it works with cr123's and rcr's...as that is all i have.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

alfreddajero solarforce RCR123's lasted 2hrs 40min looks to be drawing about 500mah


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Please just call me Al.......thats a long time on rcr's......it seems that the solarforce batts have good runtime with that light.....they seem to be good batts as well.....how was the output, was it the same.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

output was the same with 18650 and RCR123's only differance is with 18650 cells the light dimmed after about 4hrs 10mins and cutout at 4hr 27mins, where as the RCR123's just cut out at 2hrs 40mins without dimming due to the protection circuit no doubt.
also last night i dropped the light from 25-30 feet onto a polished concrete floor and only scuffed the paintwork so the light seems fairly robust.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Seems like it will hold up to some abuse......thanks for the info man.....


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*SOME UPDATES*
- I'm moving house this Sunday and hence been not able to do much computing at home.
- KD still has not sent out the 3 lights. It's been over a month now. =(
- Fenix-store is going to exchange my Fenix T1 for the Nitecore D10! =)
- I'll have to send my T1 first so I expect it to get the D10 maybe end of this month.
- I have enough funds to get at least 2 more budget flashlights. But I'm holding it out as long as I can for now.
- After talking with Unforgiven (mod), I have decided to write reviews individually in its own thread like all others.
- It's coz the initial page is just way too big and even after splitting it, it's still too big! haha.
- But I will still have this sticky thread for the ratings chart, what lights to get next and for such awesome discussions we have in here. =)
- So my future reviews should be even more detailed and more complete per each light. (that's my goal!) 

Anyways. I hope to be able to really change and improve this thread sometime this month. =)


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



bessiebenny said:


> *SOME UPDATES*
> - After talking with Unforgiven (mod), I have decided to write reviews individually in its own thread like all others.
> - It's coz the initial page is just way too big and even after splitting it, it's still too big! haha.
> - But I will still have this sticky thread for the ratings chart, what lights to get next and for such awesome discussions we have in here. =)
> - So my future reviews should be even more detailed and more complete per each light. (that's my goal!)
> 
> Anyways. I hope to be able to really change and improve this thread sometime this month. =)


Would be good if you can include the following information in your review for each flashlight:

1. Why did you rate it that way. I mean, what liked you so you rated the flashlight very good and what didn't like you so you rated the flashlight bad. i.e. you rated Fenix E01 6 stars because it is a Fenix and you stated that condition. 
2. Runtime data and graph for all the available battery options.
3. Beamshots for all the available battery options.
4. In this thread ( Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)) include a link to the particular flashlight review.

I know that is a lot of work but you are doing an excellent job here.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*linterno* - thanks for your input. I am definitely considering to change what I can to improve. =)

1. I know that this is not as definite as I like it to be. I might actually start giving star rating for each category.
Such as Initial impression, build quality, light output, runtime etc etc so that you know what is good and bad.

2. Yes. The only thing stopping me from using Alkalines/Primaries is the extra cost of them actually. =P

3. I will do this if there are any differences in output for each. =)

4. That will definitely be done. That's my plan. To keep this thread from being too bandwidth heavy. hehe.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

Hey BB i thought that you were going to start a dedicated site for reviews.....is that still up in the air.


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

I got the Ultrafire C3 Cree *Q5* LED Flashlight with Extension (1.5V~4.2V).
The hotspot seems a little bigger but a tad less bright on 14500 than the L-mini. Runs hot! The light is 5 mode with memory (not 1 mode as posted by DX). Still trying to figure the timing when memory kicks in (does not switch modes).

I also got the Romisen RC-W4. Did not get the 18650 compatible one as the spring has to stretch another 15mm to reach the 3AAA battery carrier (spring to battery carrier contact has been my major trouble spot for 3AAA lights). Also the RC-W4 is shorter. Construction quality and finish is very good but the battery carrier seems a bit flimsy. The anti-roll ring digs into my palm making for an uncomfortable hold.

Got a Dereelight CL1H v4 with the Q2 5A *warm white* pill. The tint looks weird on white walls (kind of brown). Very nice when pointed at what LukeA calls REAL THINGS.
DX has a P60 style drop in with the Q2 5A LED. If you have a P60 style light that is a good way to go warm white without getting an incan drop in.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

*Alfred* - I was thinking about it but I just love the community here at CPF and don't want to move outside of it. =)
Also, it'll lessen the load by not having to pay / manage the site by myself. (I wish there were 48 hours in a day. =P)


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*

bessiebenny if you need any webspace etc gimme a shout


----------



## Garnett

*Re: Best Thrower from DX or Kaidomain*



shakeylegs said:


> I have not compared head to head, but the WF 600 should be a strong contender for best thrower. Check here for an actual hands on test of both the projection and the 600 - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173652. The WF 600 is the winner by a considerable margin.
> Here are some other threads you might find relevant:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172934
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175031
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186275 (check post #12)
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173247
> 
> The last thread also mentions swapping leds, specifically for the Ultrafire C2. If you are willing to do some modding, you might have fun putting a P7 emitter into the little Ultrafire C2. Creates a respectable thrower that also puts out a broad wall of light. Post #19 in this thread gives you an idea of the C2 P7 beam compared to stock C2 and other throwers.



Wow! Thanks -great info.


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Budget High-Performance LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part IV)*



Wolf359 said:


> Just recieved the DX HF-19 Cree Q2-WC 160-Lumen LED Flashlight with GITD Tailcap and Assault Crown $18.90 sku.13928 from DX.
> 
> 
> it is a close copy of the solarforce L2 not a clone,*the threads for the head and tailcap are different* and the barrel is bored out to take 18650's.


 
Does that means that it is not surefore compatible???


----------



## kosPap

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

## Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly buy when I have enough funds
SmartFire GT-B5 (Looks like a great WF-606A and RC-N3 alternative)

hey this is exactly like a Huntlight FT-02!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: $60 Tiablo A9.... Is this for real?*

*THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED.*
- Please do not post anymore on this thread.
- Continue on to new PART V thread.


----------

